# Butch's comeback log



## Butch_C (Feb 16, 2022)

I have been lifting for a little over 5 years. I had to take a few periods of time off due to injuries. 2017 shortly after I started I ruptured my supraspinatus. Then May of 21 I started having issues with my left arm and hand. Three fingers on my left hand would go numb and I could not activate my triceps at all on that arm. Turns out my C-5 C-6 and C-6 C7 discs are collapsed with additional signs of arthritis. This was causing pressure on the nerves. They wanted to do fusion surgery, I did not. I found a doctor who treated it with steroid injections to shrink the disc and swelling. Finally,  end of October I could start working out again. My left side is extremely weak compared to my right but have made a little headway since coming back. I unfortunately gained a lot of weight in the off period (I have the metabolism of a sloth) in spite of eating clean. So I am battling with weight loss while trying to get my strength back (hard but not impossible). When first coming back my big 3 lifts were as follows:
Bench max 95lbs
Deadlift Max 315lbs
Squat Max 275lbs (ssb bar)
I was 247 lbs , a squishy mess.
Fast Forward to now
Bench Max 225 lbs
Deadlift Max 445 lbs
Squat Max 535 lbs
Down to 229 lbs and still squishy.
Left side is still significantly weaker. For example I can dumbell overhead press 80lbs for 12-14 reps on my right and 50 lbs for 1-2 on my left.
Previous to my neck issue, I could bench 275, deadlift 505, squat 615
My caloric intake per day is between 1900-2200 depending on the meals and snacks for that day. Everything is weighed out and pre portioned so my intake is pretty accurate.
I have never ran a cycle but I am on TRT (prescribed 200mg of Test-C every 10 days right now but I pushed it myself to every 7).
I am considering a Test only cycle and pushing it to 400-500 per week for a couple months but I don't know if I should wait until I get back to my previous numbers or do it sooner to help me get back. My doctor says I may never get back all the strength on my left arm due to permanent nerve damage. If anybody has suggestions I am open to it, I am here for the help and learning. I will keep this log updated to keep me accountable and show my progress.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 16, 2022)

Today was shoulders.
Z-Press: 
1x10 at 65lbs
3x5 at 85
3x3 at 105lb

Side Laterals (strict no body english):
3x12 at 10lbs
2x10 at 15lbs
1 set partials at the top 10, FRM 10 then as many as possible at the bottom lost count at somewhere around 20 10lbs

Shrugs:
1 x 15 @ 135
1 x 10 @ 225
1 x 5 @ 315
1 x 3 @ 405

Reverse Peck Deck:
2 x 10 @ 100
2 x 10 @ 140
2 x 8 @ 160
amrap @ 120 didn't count

Front raises:
2 x 12 @ 60
1 x 10 @ 60


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 17, 2022)

Arm Day
Step Up Set, curls with ez bar:
Start with 10lbs on the bar 5 reps each step, go up by 10lbs per step until 50 lbs on the bar (+bar 85lbs)
Next Set, drop set curls with ez bar:
Started with 80lbs on the bar (+bar 115) 5 reps per step drop 20 lbs per step.

Triceps press with swiss/ multi-grip bar narrow grip
2 x 12 @ 95
1 x 10 @ 135
1 x 8 @ 155
1 x 3 @ 185 last rep was more of a negative as I needed the spotters help to lock out at the top.

Hammer Curls
3 x 15 @ 25 

Cable Push downs, reverse grip straight bar
5 x 12 @ 40

Rope triceps extensions
3 x 12 @ 40

Single arm cable curls
3 x 12 @ 30

Single arm triceps pushdowns 
Right arm 4 x 12 @ 30
Left arm 4 x 5-6 @ 30 <still so much weaker on left triceps>
Right and left arm 1 set to failure @ 30

Ab/ core work for 10 minutes


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 18, 2022)

I’ll be following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 18, 2022)

Leg Day:
Deadlifts:
1 x 5 @ 135 conventional
1 x 5 @ 135 sumo
1 x 5 @ 225 con
1 x 5 @ 225 sumo
1 x 5 @ 275 con
1 x 5 @ 315 sumo
1 x 3 @ 365 con
1 x 3 @ 365 sumo
1 x 3 @ 405 con
1 x 3 @ 405 sumo
1 @ 425 con

Hack Squat:
3 x 5 @ 225 narrow stance
3 x 5 @ 225 wide stance
3 x 3 @ 315 narrow
3 X 3 @ 315 wide

Trap  bar deads:
2 x 20 @ 235

I was feeling gassed today but grinded through it as good as I could.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 20, 2022)

Chest day.
Bench with Power bar and 1/4s hanging from bands.
This really works stabilizers.
1 x 12 @ 95
1 x 10 @ 145
1 x 3 @ 195
1 negative @ 245 needed help on the way up.

Bench with combined chains and plates. Full weight @ mid point. 
1 x 12 @ 155 (2 quarters 2 chains)
1 x 6 @ 195 ( 2 qtrs 4 chains)
1 x 1 @ 235 ( 2 qtrs 6 chains)

Bench normal 
2 x 2 @ 215
2 x 1 @ 245 with sling shot

Slight incline dumbbell bench 
1 × 12-13 @ 50s, lost count but went to failure 

1x 8 @ 60s
Note I went to failure both sets but technically failure on left only. I could have doubled it on right. I am still trying to get my left side up to par after nerve damage. 

Cable flys 2 sets each , incline, decline , neutral. 

60lbs to failure


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 22, 2022)

Back Day:

Lat Pull Downs
20 reps @ 66lbs
20 @ 88 lbs
18 @ 110 lbs
15 @ 143
10 @ 165
5 @ 187

Cable Rows

20 @ 110 lbs
20 @ 143
15 @ 165
10 @ 209

Meadows row

10 @ 70
10 @ 90
10 @ 90
9 @ 90

Pull Ups ( I am Terrible at these) pronated grip

5 wide grip
3 wide grip
3 shoulder width
3 shoulder width


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 22, 2022)

Shoulders today

Sitting Overhead Press:
1x10 @ 65lbs
3x5 @ 85
3x3 @ 105
2 x 2 @ 125
Drop set starting at 125 and working down until it was just the bar in 10 lb increments, doing amrap at each weight. 

Side and front cable Laterals (laying down):
3x12 @ 10lbs
2x10 @ 17lbs

Shrugs:
1 x 10 @ 135, 5 second hold on each rep
1 x 10 @ 225
1 x 5 @ 315
1 x 3 @ 405

Reverse Peck Deck:
2 x 10 @ 100
2 x 10 @ 140
2 x 8 @ 160
amrap @ 120 

Landmine Press
70lbs
3 x 8


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 22, 2022)

Good log here and thank you for the background info.  Is the nerve problem completely resolved and you are now working on regaining the strength in the left arm or is it still an ongoing issue?


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Good log here and thank you for the background info.  Is the nerve problem completely resolved and you are now working on regaining the strength in the left arm or is it still an ongoing issue?


The nerve issue is a result of collapsed and bulging disc's between c5-c6 and c6-c7 vertebrae accompanied by some arthritis. It is resolved for now...They were able to shrink and reduce inflammation with cortisone injections and an epidural. This relieved pressure from the nerves. The doctor said it could easily come back but only time will tell. So for now I am trying to regain what I lost and praying it doesn't come back.


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 22, 2022)

I've got something going on in a similar area but I've never had it properly diagnosed.  I figured surgery was the only option but if you are seeing success with these injections I might explore this further.  I have something torn that causes instability in my left shoulder.  I think it is either a torn rhomboid or maybe one of the rotator cuff muscles (probably subscapularis but that is just self diagnosis). There's also a small nerve issue with the outer tricep head.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I've got something going on in a similar area but I've never had it properly diagnosed.  I figured surgery was the only option but if you are seeing success with these injections I might explore this further.  I have something torn that causes instability in my left shoulder.  I think it is either a torn rhomboid or maybe one of the rotator cuff muscles (probably subscapularis but that is just self diagnosis). There's also a small nerve issue with the outer tricep head.


I hate to hear that. Injuries suck. I have had surgeries on both shoulders. Left side was multiple labrum tears and right side I ruptured the supraspinatus tendon. I am happy with the decision to get them fixed, I have slightly less range of motion now but no real pain.  I would get it checked out if I were you. Some things if you wait too long they can not fix. Hope it clears up for you and it’s nothing serious.


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 22, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I hate to hear that. Injuries suck. I have had surgeries on both shoulders. Left side was multiple labrum tears and right side I ruptured the supraspinatus tendon. I am happy with the decision to get them fixed, I have slightly less range of motion now but no real pain.  I would get it checked out if I were you. Some things if you wait too long they can not fix. Hope it clears up for you and it’s nothing serious.


My fear is that I've had this a long time so it may not be repairable at this point.  I'm going to look into it though.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> My fear is that I've had this a long time so it may not be repairable at this point.  I'm going to look into it though.


It’s worth getting it looked at. Look for a good orthopedic doctor in your area. Read reviews and make an appointment.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 23, 2022)

Leg Day:
Squats with ssb bar
1 x 20 @ 165
1 x 10 @ 255
1 x 8 @ 305
1 x 6 @ 345
1 x 4 @ 395
1 x 4 @ 435
1 x 3 @ 485

Box squats, power bar with strap handles due to lack of mobility in shoulders.
1 x 12 @ 135
2 x 8 @ 225
2 x 6 @ 275
2 x 5 @ 315

box step ups (18") with 20kg kettle bells
4 x 20

seated calf extensions 
3 x 20 @ 135

I was very tired today. The past 2 days I have woken up at 2:30 am to piss and could not get back to sleep. I guess work stress is getting to me. 5 hours just isn't enough for me.


----------



## PZT (Feb 23, 2022)

very nice squats!


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 23, 2022)

PZT said:


> very nice squats!


Thank you


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 24, 2022)

Arm Day 

Warmed up with 15# tri kickbacks and curls just to get the blood flowing.

We then did what we call pass the bar. We load 50# on an ez-curl bar then do 10 reps then hand it to a lifting partner, they do 10 then hand it back. We do this until we are at 100 reps. Arms feel like they are going to explode by the time we are done. 

Narrow grip floor press:
1 x 10 @ 95#
1 x 10 @ 135
1x 8 @ 155
1 x 7 @ 185

Hammer curls
3 x 15 @ 25#

Triceps rope push downs
3 x 15 @ 33# slow controlled reps

Spider curls
2 x 12 @ 25#

Skull crushers
ez-curl bar with 70#
3 x 10

Arms officially done and numb.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 25, 2022)

Today, I skipped the gym. This week I have not gotten much sleep. My best night was 5 hours. I would wake up to pee, come back to bed and just toss and turn. Last night I crashed hard, I woke up to pee, I am not even sure if I peed in the toilet, shower or sink, I was so out of it. Went back to bed and by some miracle I fell asleep. So when my 4 am alarm went off, I said fuck it, sleep is more important at this point. I slept another 1 1/2 hours...Woo Hoo I got a whole 9 hrs in! Tomorrow morning is blood donation time which will make me feel lethargic all day. Sunday though, I will get back after it doing some HEAVY ASS DEADS!


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 28, 2022)

Leg day:

Deadlift conventional:

1 x 20 @135
1 x 10 @225
1 x 5 @315
1 x 3@365
1 x 3 @405
1 x 2 @435

Leg press
1 x 10 @270 wide foot placement 
1 x 10 @270 narrow
1 x 6 @450 wide
1 x 6 @450 narrow
1 x 3 @630 wide
1 x 2 @630 narrow 

Calf extensions 
3 x 16 @ 90
2 x 15 @ 135

Leg extensions 
1 x 12 @ 165

Prone leg curls
1 x 13 @ 110


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 28, 2022)

Chest Day:

Death By The Minute - 1 pushup on Min 1, 2 pushups on Min 2, 3 Pushups Min 3, etc etc all the way to 20 minutes. Total at the end, 210 pushups.

Flat Bench:
2 x 10 @ 135
2 x 6 @ 185
1 x 1 @ 205
2 x 1 @ 225
1 x 1 @ 245 <negative slow and controlled, needed spotter help on way back up>
1 x 1 @ 205

Cable Fly's 
4 x amrap @ 66 total lbs.

 Chest exploding and Tri's and front delts a little numb.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 1, 2022)

Back Day, everything was with control, no body english, rapid concentric, slow eccentric.

Rows on a plate loaded Nautilus
15 @ 50#
15 @ 70#
12 @ 90#

High Rows on a plate loaded Nautilus
15 @ 90#
14 @ 110#
12 @ 140#

Lat pull downs wide pronated grip
15 @ 77#
15 @ 88#
14 @ 99#
14 @ 110#
12 @ 121#
10 @ 143#
8 @ 165 #

Cable rows narrow handle
15 @ 77#
15 @ 99#
12 @ 121#
12 @ 143 #
8 @ 165#
5 @ 187#
4 @ 209#

Single arm rows
66# 12 each arm


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 1, 2022)

Keep up the good work brother !!


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 2, 2022)

Today was shoulders.
Seated overhead press (smith machine):
1x10 at 65lbs
1x10 at 85
2x8 at 125lb

Side Laterals (strict no body english):
3x12 at 10lbs
2x10 at 15lbs
1 set partials at the top 10, FRM 10 then amrap at the bottom, 10lbs

Trap bar Shrugs:
1 x 15 @ 135 hold contraction for 5 seconds each rep
1 x 10 @ 245 hold contraction for 5 seconds every other rep

Straight Bar Shrugs:
1 x 3 @ 315
1 x 3 @ 405
1 X 2 @ 495
1 x 1 @ 585 because fuck it, why not. <it was more of a rack pull and 1/2 rep>

Bent Over Rear Dumbbell Fly:
1 x 12 @ 15#
1 x 10 @ 15# slow and controlled both ways
1 x 15 @ 10# slow and controlled really squeezing at the top


Front raises:
2 x 12 @ 60
1 x 10 @ 60


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 3, 2022)

Arm Day
Curls with ez bar: all weights + 16lb bar
1 x 15 @ 20#
1 x 15 @ 40
1 x 10 @ 60
2 x 8 @ 70

Triceps press with swiss/ multi-grip bar narrow grip
2 x 12 @ 95
1 x 10 @ 135
1 x 8 @ 155
1 x 3 @ 185 

Hammer Curls
3 x 18 @ 25

Cable Push downs, rope
3 x drop set, amrap starting at 55lbs and working down in 11lb increments all the way to 11lbs.(55,44,33,22,11)

Rope triceps extensions, overhead 
3 x 12 @ 44

Single arm cable curls
3 x 12 @ 30

Preacher curl:
Done with a lifting partner providing resistance. Hands pronated and back of 1 hand in the palm of the other. Partner applies resistance (grabs around your hands) all the way down and back up. If done right you can only get about 3-4 reps.
3 sets


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 6, 2022)

Chest day:
Flat Bench 
8 @ 115
5 @ 145
3 @ 175
2 @ 205
1 @ 230
1 @ 225
1 @ 265 with slingshot 
3 x 3 @ 185 3 second decent and 3 second pause.

Cable fly's
4 x 12 @ 40 per hand.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 7, 2022)

Back Day, everything was with control, no body english, rapid concentric, slow eccentric.

Bent Over Barbell Rows with back flexion and extension 
15 @ 65#
15 @ 85#
3 x 12 @ 95#

High Rows on a plate loaded Nautilus
20 @ 50#
14 @ 100#
12 @ 150#

Lat pull downs wide pronated grip
1 Set stair step up, starting @ 66 and ending @ 165, 5 reps per given weight (11lb increments)
1 set stair step back down, amrap at each step. starting @ 165 working down to 33 (again 11lb steps)

Cable rows narrow handle
15 @ 77#
15 @ 99#
12 @ 121#
2 x 12 @ 143 #
2 x 8 @ 165#


Single arm rows
3 x 10 @ 77lbs 

Face Pulls with 36" rope
3 x 20 @ 33lbs


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 8, 2022)

Shoulders today

Sitting Overhead Press:
1x10 @ 65lbs
3x5 @ 85
3x3 @ 105
2 x 2 @ 125
1 @ 135 <highest I have been able to do post neck issues>

Bent over dumbbell fly's
2 x 12 @ 15#
2 x amrap, drop set@ 15# <to complete failure then grab 10# and push through it>


Side and front cable Laterals (laying down):
3x12 @ 10lbs
1 set to failure @ 17lbs

Shrugs:
1 x 10 @ 135, 5 second hold on each rep
1 x 10 @ 225 squeeze and hold 2 sec each rep
1 x 6 @ 315
1 x 4 @ 405
1 x 2 @ 495
1/2 rep at 585 lol

Reverse Peck Deck:
2 x 10 @ 140
2 x 8 @ 160
amrap @ 120

Incline bench dumbbell fly's 50# per hand, super set into front delt raises with 30# curl bar
1 x 8 fly's , 1 x 7 delt raises
1 x 7 flys,  1 x 4 delt raises
I am fried!


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 9, 2022)

Leg Day:
Deadlifts:
1 x 10 @ 135 conventional
1 x 10 @ 135 sumo
1 x 5 @ 225 con
1 x 5 @ 225 sumo
1 x 5 @ 315 con
1 x 5 @ 315 sumo
1 x 4 @ 365 con
1 x 4 @ 365 sumo
1 x 2 @ 415 con
1 @ 435 con

Leg press
1 x 10 @270 wide foot placement
1 x 10 @270 narrow
1 x 6 @450 wide
1 x 6 @450 narrow
1 x 13 @540 wide
1 x 9 @540 narrow

Calf extensions
3 x 16 @ 90
2 x 15 @ 135


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 10, 2022)

Arm day: 
I went into the gym planning on doing arms but got pulled into the death by minute pushup challenge with 5 other guys. Death By The Minute - 1 pushup on Min 1, 2 pushups on Min 2, 3 Pushups Min 3, etc etc all the way until you cant complete reps in the minute allotted . Just for reference at minute 20 you will have done 210 total pushups. I went out at minute 19. 2 guys tied at minute 22 (253 pushups).

Preacher curls with 16# ez bar
1 x 22 @ 20# (+bar)
1 x 17 @ 40#
1 x 13 @ 50#
1 x 7 @ 70#

Triceps cable push down (2 handles)
3 x 15 @ 49# 
1 drop set starting at 49# amrap between each step 5# increments down to 19#.

Seated incline dumbbell curls
1 x 15 @25#
1 x 13 @25#
1 x 12 @25#

Overhead rope triceps extensions
2 x amrap @ 44lbs (lost count both sets, I was shot)

I am 1 week in on NPP @ 300 and Test-C @ 400. No noticeable strength change. Gained 2lbs but most likely that is water.


----------



## BrotherIron (Mar 10, 2022)

Solid tugging.  Both conv and sumo.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 11, 2022)

It was F off Friday. I used it to work on core and some lagging areas (lats).

Back extensions with rows , bench set at 35 degrees. 70# kettle bells each hand.
10 extensions with kettle bells in a static hold (elbows at my sides). Then static hold using glutes and erectors, while  doing 10 rows. Then 2 minute rest. Repeated 4x

Wide grip pullups ( I am terrible at these and hate them) 
4 unassisted reps
rest 30 sec
8 band assisted reps
rest 30 sec
7 band assisted reps
rest 30 sec
5 band assisted reps

Cable ab crunches
66lbs 17 reps  holding contracted for 3 seconds per rep.
rest 30 seconds
77lbs 15 reps  holding contracted for 3 seconds per rep.
rest 30 seconds
88lbs 15 reps  holding contracted for 3 seconds per rep.

Ab wheel rollouts
11 reps
rest 1 minute
7 reps


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 13, 2022)

Sqwaats with ssb bar
1 x 20 @ 165
1 x 10 @ 255
1 x 8 @ 305
2 x 4@ 345
2 x 4 @ 395
1 x 4 @ 435
2 x 2@ 485

Zercher sqwaats
1 x 23 @ 135#
1 x 19 @ 135#
1 x 7 @ 185#


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 14, 2022)

Chest day:

Flat Bench:
1x 15 @ 95
1 x 12 @ 135
2 x 5 @ 185
1 x 3 @ 205
2 x 1 @ 225
2 x 4 @ 185
2 sets 135, partial at bottom 5 reps, partial at top 5 reps, 5 reps FROM.

Flat Bench  Very Wide Grip:
3 x 10 @ 135

Incline Bench on smith machine.
2 drop sets starting at 185# 4 reps, 160# 3 reps, 135# 3 reps, 90# 3 reps, 45# 4 reps

Incline dumbbell scoops
2 x 8 # 20lbs per hand

Decline Bench
1 x 14 @ 135
1 x 12 @ 135
1 x7 @ 135

Cable Fly's
4 x 7 @ 66 total lbs.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 15, 2022)

Back Day:

Lat Pull Downs wide grip
20 reps @ 66lbs
20 @ 88 lbs
20 @ 110 lbs
17 @ 143
13 @ 165
7 @ 187
4 @ 198

Cable Rows

20 @ 110 lbs
18 @ 143
15 @ 165
9 @ 187
7 @ 209

Lat Pull Downs single arm

17 @ 44
15 @ 55 (to failure then drop) 7 @ 44,  4 @ 33

Pull Ups pronated grip

3 wide grip
2 wide grip
3 shoulder width
3 shoulder width

Pull overs ez bar

12 @ 66#
11 @ 66#


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 16, 2022)

Shoulders today

Sitting Overhead Press:
1x10 @ 65lbs
2 x5 @ 85
2 x3 @ 105
2 x 2 @ 125
2 @ 135 <Added a rep over last week, I am happy>
1 x 6 @ 95#

Bent over rear delt fly
2 x 12 @ 15# slow controlled reps
2 x amrap, drop set@ 15# <to complete failure then grab 10# and push through it>


Side and front cable Laterals (laying down):
3x12 @ 10lbs
1 set to failure @ 17lbs

Seated Dumbbell Shrugs:
2 x 12 @ 80# dumbbells, 3 second hold on each rep
1 x 10 @ 95#
1 x 8 @ 105
1 x 7 @ 115


Reverse Peck Deck:
2 x 10 @ 140
2 x 8 @ 160
amrap @ 120


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 17, 2022)

Arm Day
Curls with ez bar: all weights + 16lb bar
1 x 15 @ 30#
1 x 15 @ 40
1 x 10 @ 60
2 x 8 @ 70

Skull Crushers ez bar, straight into JM press
18 @ 45# SC, 7 JM
13 @ 60# SC, 5 JM

Seated reclined curls Dumbbells
1 x 22 @ 25s slow reps
1 x 17 @ 25s slow controlled reps


Triceps press with swiss/ multi-grip bar narrow grip
1 x 25 @ 95
1 x 10 @ 135
1 x 3 @ 185

Hammer Curls
3 x 18 @ 25

Cable Push downs, V-handle
3 x drop set, amrap starting at 55lbs and working down in 11lb increments all the way to 11lbs.(55,44,33,22,11)

Rope triceps extensions, overhead
3 x 12 @ 44

Single arm cable curls
3 x 12 @ 30

Rope triceps extensions, overhead
2 x 12 @ 44

Preacher curl:
Done with a lifting partner providing resistance. Hands pronated and back of 1 hand in the palm of the other. Partner applies resistance (grabs around your hands) all the way down and back up. If done right you can only get about 3-4 reps.
1 set 3 reps


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 20, 2022)

Chest:
Flat bench
5x 95
5x 135
5x 155
5x 185
2x 205
1x 225
1x 230
1x 235 (pr since returning from neck issue)
3x 205

1 x 275# red slingshot 
1 x 290# red slingshot (needed help staying in the groove)

Incline dumbbell scoops
2x8 @ 25#

Incline Smith press
2 x 225
1 x 225
2 x 185


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 21, 2022)

Back Day:
Had kind of a shit workout. Just wasn't feeling it.

Pullups
1 x 2 1/2 lol

Band assisted pullups
10 x 10

Plate loaded rows
2 x 12 @ 90
1 x 9 @  180
1 x 2 @ 270

Lat pull downs wide pronated grip
1 x 20 @ 99
1 x 15 @ 110
1 x11 @ 165

Cable rows narrow grip
2 x 12 @ 143
2 x 10 @ 165
1 x 3 @ 209

Face Pulls
5 x 20 @ 44#


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 22, 2022)

Sitting Overhead barbell Press:
1x10 @ 65lbs
1 x7 @ 85
2 x5 @ 115
2 x 2 @ 125
2 @ 135 

Barbell Shrugs
1 x 12 @ 135 squeeze and hold for 5 sec each rep
1 x 12 @ 185 squeeze and hold for 3 sec each rep
1 x 10 @ 225 squeeze and hold for 2 sec each rep
1 x 7 @ 315
1 x 3 @ 405

Z press
1 x 6 @ 65
1 x 5 @ 85
1 x 3 @ 105

Chest supported rear delt row, superset with chest supported front raises
3 x 12 @ 50# dumbbells & 3 x 8 @ 30# straight bar holt 2sec at the top

Seated Dumbbell Shrugs:
2 x 12 @ 80# dumbbells, 3 second hold on each rep
1 x 10 @ 95#
1 x 8 @ 105
1 x 7 @ 115


Seated Dumbbell overhead press
2 x 7 @ 50# dumbbells


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 23, 2022)

Skwaats with ssb bar
1 x 15 @ 165
1 x 10 @ 255
1 x 3 @ 305
1 x 4@ 345
1 x 4 @ 395
1 x 4 @ 435
1 x 2@ 485

Leg Press
12 @ 340 wide stance
10 @ 340 narrow stance
8 @ 450 Shoulder width from here down
6 @ 540
2 @ 630

Seated calf ext:
4 x 15 @ 90#


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 24, 2022)

Arms:

Floor press narrow grip for tri's:
bar only 15reps
12 @ 135
10 @ 155
4 @ 185
1 @ 225 needed spotters help (40 lbs increase, may as well been 1k, fml)
3 @ 185
5 @  175

Plate loaded curl machine Nautilus:
12 @ 25# per side
9 @ 50 #
6 @ 75# negatives only after the first 2
7 @ 50#

Triceps kick backs
a lot @ 20# caught a glimpse of a hottie and lost count, oh well.

Buddy curls:
8 extremely fatiguing reps.

I have been on NPP for 3 weeks ( 1st week was 150mg each week after 300 started March 2nd)
Test-c ( 1st week 300, 2nd week 400 3rd week 575 and on track for 575 this week)
Things I noticed so far:
*Very mild strength gains if any, but I feel I recover faster between sets (the burn fades faster if that makes any sense). As far as strength any increase could be just the same as I would without PED's, not a big change by any means.
*I feel calmer for the rest of the day after an NPP shot.
*I sleep better.
*I get hungry more often.
*My blood pressure seems to have improved by a few points. Opposite of what I expected.

If anyone has any opinions on what I could improve please speak up. I am open to ideas.

 I train with 3 other guys. One has been lifting for 30+ years and is a fucking monster, another has been lifting for a similar time period as me and is stronger on bench but weaker on squats and deads. The third talks more than lifts. The monster pretty much pushes us to our limit and has been a big help.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 25, 2022)

Today was a F off Friday:

I did what I hate the  most:
Pull ups (band assisted) I didn't count just did amrap for 5 sets

Did some ab roll outs

Did some weighted crunches

Did some bent over rows

Pushed a sled.

One other thing to note about the NPP
* started noticing less pain in my joints.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 25, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Today was a F off Friday:
> 
> I did what I hate the  most:
> Pull ups (band assisted) I didn't count just did amrap for 5 sets
> ...


When I did NPP was for joint pain and it got rid of it quick.

Also noticed slight strength increase.

I do fine without it now but NPP gave me really bad prolactin, even with caber and P-5-P.

I would probably just use MSM now days if I have any pain.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 27, 2022)

Deadlift Day:
135# x 12 conv
135 x 10 sumo
225 x 6 conv
225 x 6 sumo
315 x 3 conv
315 x 3 sumo
365 x  2 conv
365 x 2 sumo
425 x 1 conv
425 x 1 sumo
445 x 1 conv (tied pr since neck injury)
455 x 1 conv new pr post injury, moved nice. Decided to stop while I was ahead. 

Hack squat:
135 x 12
185 x 10
225 x 8
275 x 5
325 x 2

I started var yesterday am 5mg, then 10mg in the evening. 
This morning 10mg pre workout.  I was thinking it must be bunk because people say they feel it kick in. I felt nothing.  But then judging from the way the weight moved, it is working 💪.


----------



## Yano (Mar 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Deadlift Day:
> 135# x 12 conv
> 135 x 10 sumo
> 225 x 6 conv
> ...


Congrats on the PR man !


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 27, 2022)

Yano said:


> Congrats on the PR man !


Thank you!


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 28, 2022)

Chest:
Flat bench
5x 95
5x 135 with 25# of band resistance
5x 185 with 25# of band resistance
1x 225 with 25# of band resistance
4x 185
1x 225
1x 240 (pr since returning from neck issue)
3 sets of 5 x 185

1 x 275# red slingshot

Cable flys on incline bench

5 x 5 @ 44/88  (per hand/ total)

Decline Cable flys (standing)

3 x 5 @ 44/88


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 29, 2022)

Nice work out man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 29, 2022)

Sick chest day bro!


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 29, 2022)

Back Day:

Pullups (I am terrible, but will keep trying)
1 x 3
2 x 2

Bent Over Barbell Rows with back flexion and extension
15 @ 65#
15 @ 85#
3 x 12 @ 95#


Lat pull downs wide pronated grip
1 Set stair step up, starting @ 66 and ending @ 165, 5 reps per given weight (11lb increments)
1 set stair step back down, amrap at each step. starting @ 165 working down to 33 (again 11lb steps)

Seated Cable Rows narrow handle
15 @ 77#
15 @ 99#
12 @ 121#
2 x 12 @ 143 #
2 x 8 @ 165#
1 x 5 @ 187#


Single arm rows
3 x 10 @ 77lbs

Face Pulls with 36" rope
3 x 20 @ 44lbs

Meadows rows
2 x 10 @ 90#


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 30, 2022)

Shoulders today

Sitting Overhead Press:
1x10 @ 65lbs
3x5 @ 85
3x3 @ 105
1 x 3 @ 125
2 x 3 @ 105

Barbell Shrugs:
1 x 10 @ 135, 5 second hold on each rep
1 x 10 @ 225 squeeze and hold 2 sec each rep
1 x 6 @ 315
1 x 4 @ 405
1 x 2 @ 495

Bent over dumbbell fly's
2 x 12 @ 15#
2 x amrap, drop set@ 15# <to complete failure then grab 10# and push through it>

Dumbbell Side Laterals:
10, FRM @ 10 lbs slow and controlled
10, Partial reps at the top 1/2 @ 10#
22, Partial reps bottom half @ 10#

Dumbbell Shrugs:
2 x 10 @ 80# per hand, 5 second squeeze and hold on each rep


Incline bench rear delt fly's 50# per hand, super set into front delt raises with 30# curl bar
1 x 8 fly's , 1 x 7 delt raises
1 x 7 flys, 1 x 4 delt raises

Seated overhead dumbbell press
2 x 10 @ 35# per hand


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 31, 2022)

Arm Day

Floor press with swiss/ multi-grip bar narrow grip
1 x 12 @ 95
1 x 10 @ 135
1 x 3 @ 185
1 x 8 @ 155
1 x 8 @ 135

Dumbbell curls: static hold 1 hand while curling with the other (reps per hand)
1 x 15 @ 20#
1 x 15 @ 25#
2 x 7 @ 30#

Hammer Curls
1 x 15 @ 25

Cable Push downs, rope
4 x 15 @ 44#

Rope triceps extensions, overhead
3 x 12 @ 44#

Laying cable curls
3 x 12 @ 55#

Single Arm Triceps push down
3 x 12 @ 22# 

Preacher curl:
Done with a lifting partner providing resistance. Hands supinated on straight bar . Partner applies resistance (grabs center of bar) all the way down and back up. If done right you can only get about 3-4 reps.
1 set


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 1, 2022)

Skwaats with ssb bar
1 x 5 @ 165
1 x 5 @ 255
1 x 4 @ 305
1 x 4@ 345
1 x 2 @ 395
1 x 2 @ 435
1 x 1@ 485

Kettle Bell Swings:
2 x15 @ 70#


Single Leg, leg ext:
3 x 15 @ 65#

Seated Hamstring Curls:
4 x 12 @ 130#


----------



## PZT (Apr 1, 2022)

Heavy assed ssb’s


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 2, 2022)

Saturday is cardio day for awhile. 

Stairmill
80 floors in 30min
Average HR 137bpm


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 3, 2022)

Chest:
Flat bench
5x 95
5x 135 
5x 185
2x 225 
1x 245 (pr 2 chest sessions in a row)
1x 250 needed a little spot.
2 sets of 5 x 185

2 x 275# red slingshot

Dumbbells incline bench
10 @ 55s
8 @ 65s

Decline Cable flys (standing)

3 x 5 @ 44/88


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 3, 2022)

575 test-c, 300 npp, 20mg per day var. 1 week  in on var and a full month on the other. Although the test and npp I started a little lower and wasn't at those numbers until week 2. I am seeing the strength gains now at a pace that is faster than without the assistance. I am only going to stay on for 3 more weeks than cruise for 6 weeks or until blood work is perfect for  at least 3 weeks, before starting again. My blood work is good but my hematocrit hemoglobin goes up quickly so I have to get drained every 8 weeks.


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 4, 2022)

Back Day:

Pullups:
1 x 3
2 x 2
3 x 1

Bent Over Barbell Rows with back flexion and extension
15 @ 65#
3 x 8 @ 145#


Lat pull downs wide pronated grip
1 Set stair step up, starting @ 66 and ending @ 165, 5 reps per given weight (11lb increments)
1 set stair step back down, amrap at each step. starting @ 165 working down to 33 (again 11lb steps)

Hammer Strength Pull Overs:

10 @ 110
10 @ 150
8 @ 200
5 @ entire stack 

Single arm rows
3 x 10 @ 77lbs

Nautilus lat pulldowns Plate loaded:

2 x 10 @ 90#
2 x 8 @ 110#
2 x 8 @ 140#

Meadows rows
1 x 10 @ 90#


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 5, 2022)

Shoulders today

Sitting Overhead Press:
1x10 @ 65lbs
3x5 @ 85
3x3 @ 105
1 x 3 @ 135
2 x 3 @ 95

Barbell Shrugs:
1 x 10 @ 135, 5 second hold on each rep
1 x 10 @ 225 squeeze and hold 2 sec each rep
1 x 6 @ 315
1 x 4 @ 405


Bent over dumbbell fly's
2 x 12 @ 15#
2 x amrap, drop set@ 20# <to complete failure then grab 10# and push through it>

Dumbbell Side Laterals:
10, FRM @ 10 lbs slow and controlled
12, Partial reps at the top 1/2 @ 10#
23, Partial reps bottom half @ 10#

Dumbbell Shrugs:
2 x 11 @ 80# per hand, 5 second squeeze and hold on each rep


Incline bench rear delt fly's 50# per hand, super set into front delt raises with 30# curl bar
1 x 8 fly's , 1 x 7 delt raises
1 x 7 flys, 1 x 4 delt raises

Laying Cable Side Laterals
2 x 15 @ 15# per hand


----------



## PZT (Apr 5, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Shoulders today
> 
> Sitting Overhead Press:
> 1x10 @ 65lbs
> ...


Nice volume!


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 5, 2022)

PZT said:


> Nice volume!


It's my futile attempt to gain a little size while getting stronger.  I like lifting heavy but I want to look strong too.


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 6, 2022)

Legs/ Glutes/ posterior chain
Deadlift:
135# x 12 conv
135 x 10 sumo
225 x 6 conv
315 x 4 conv
365 x 3 conv
425 x 2 conv
445 x 1 conv 

Trap Bar Deadlift:
10 @ 315
8 @ 365

Hack squat Behind the legs with barbell style:
135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 3

Seated calf extensions:
45# 25 slow reps

Hip Thrusts:
20 @ 90lbs
20 @ 110lbs


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 7, 2022)

Arm Day:

I forgot my log book so I am going off memory which is not great.

Swiss bar close grip bench

20 @95#
12 @ 135
8 @ 155
3 @ 185
1 @ 225
5 @ 155

Dumbbell curls, supinating with static hold @ 90 on one hand while curling with opposite 

Alternating 10 reps per arm @ 20# for 50 total reps per arm.

Skull crushers 
20 @ 50# ez bar

EZ bar curls
20 @ 50# narrow grip
20 @ 50# wide grip


I did the two below cable movements as a superset and cycled through it 3 times with no rest
Cable w/rope Triceps extensions
20 @ 44# pushing down then 12 overhead 

Cable curls with straight bar
20 @ 44#


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 8, 2022)

F off Friday:

Death by the minute pushups (min1/ 1 pushup, min2/ 2 pushups etc etc) for 20minutes.
Total pushups 210 in 20 minutes.

Toes to bar:
5 x 5

Bent over barbell rows:
3 x 20 @ 95#

Buddy curls: 1 long set


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 10, 2022)

SSB Squats
12 x 165
10 x 255
5 x 345
3 x 435
2 x 485
1 x 525

Box squats
12 x 135
8 x 225
6 x 275
5 x 315


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 11, 2022)

Chest

Flat Barbell Bench

10 @ 135
10 @ 155
6 @ 185
2 @ 225
1 @ 245
Missed at 255
2 @ 225
3 x 5 @ 185

Drop set Starting at 205 (8 10lb plates per side) , amrap then rack, drop a 10 off per side and work all the way down to just the bar. I was numb by the end of it. A 45# bar never felt so heavy.


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 13, 2022)

Tuesday: Back day

Pullups 
1 x 3
2 x 2

Bent Over Barbell Rows
15 @ 60#
2 x 20 @ 100#


Lat pull downs wide pronated grip
1 Set stair step up, starting @ 66 and ending @ 188, 5 reps per given weight (11lb increments)
1 set stair step back down, amrap at each step. starting @ 188 working down to 33 (again 11lb steps)

Seated Cable Rows narrow handle
15 @ 77#
15 @ 99#
12 @ 121#
12 @ 143 #
8 @ 165#
2 x 5 @ 188#


Single arm rows
3 x 10 @ 77lbs

Face Pulls with 36" rope
3 x 20 @ 44lbs

Hammer Strength Pull overs (I do not remember the weight numbers)
Roughly 1/2 the stack 12 reps
Entire stack 3 sets of 4


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 13, 2022)

Shoulders day

Sitting Overhead Press:
1x10 @ 65lbs
3x5 @ 85
3x3 @ 105
1 x 2 @ 135
Drop set Starting at 125# amrap , rack it drop a 10 off per side and go until the bar is empty.

Barbell Shrugs:
1 x 12 @ 135, 5 second hold on each rep
1 x 12 @ 225 squeeze and hold 2 sec each rep
1 x 6 @ 315
1 x 4 @ 405


Bent over dumbbell fly's
2 x 12 @ 15#
2 x amrap, drop set@ 20# <to complete failure then grab 10# and push through it>

Dumbbell Side Laterals:
10, FRM @ 12.5 lbs slow and controlled
12, Partial reps at the top 1/2 @ 12.5#
20, Partial reps bottom half @ 12.5#

Dumbbell Shrugs:
2 x 11 @ 80# per hand, 5 second squeeze and hold on each rep


Incline bench rear delt fly's 50# per hand, super set into front delt raises with 30# curl bar
1 x 8 fly's , 1 x 7 delt raises
1 x 7 flys, 1 x 4 delt raises

Kettle Bell Swings
3 x 20 @ 44#


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 14, 2022)

Arm Day:

EZ Bar Curls (16lb bar)
14 @ 36#
12 @ 46#
10 @ 66#
8 @ 86#
3 @ 106# <-peer pressure is a bitch.

Skull Crushers with the EZ Bar and feet elevated above head by about 5"

10 @ 46#
10 @ 66#
7 @ 86#
.5 @ 106# again peer pressure is a bitch.

Reclined bench dumbbell curls
20 @ 25#
14 @ 30#
11 @ 35#
3 @ 40#

JM Press

12 @ 65#
9 @ 86#

Triceps rope push downs straight to overhead rope pushaways

3 x 12 @ 44lb Downs and 3 x 7 @ 44 overheads

Laying down straight bar cable curls
3 x 15 @ 55#


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 15, 2022)

Deadlift Day:
135# x 8 conv
135 x 8 sumo
225 x 6 conv
225 x 6 sumo
315 x 3 conv
315 x 3 sumo
365 x 3 conv
365 x 2 sumo
415 x 1 conv
415 x 1 sumo
465 x 1 conv new pr post injury, Went up but was a grind. 

Leg Press:
15 @ 270 then calf extensions 15 reps
3 x 12 @ 360 then calf extensions 10 reps


----------



## Yano (Apr 15, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Deadlift Day:
> 135# x 8 conv
> 135 x 8 sumo
> 225 x 6 conv
> ...


Nice PR man !!


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 15, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice PR man !!


Thanks Man. It is nice to be progressing back to where I was. 40 more pounds and I will be back to where I was almost a year ago.


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 18, 2022)

Sunday was chest:

Flat Barbell Bench

10 @ 135
10 @ 155
6 @ 185
2 @ 225
1 @ 245
Missed at 250 <- I so bad want to get to my pre injury 295 but I am stuck at 245>
2 @ 225
3 x 5 @ 185

Cable flys Incline and decline

3 x 55#


----------



## PZT (Apr 18, 2022)

A lot of nice work


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 18, 2022)

Back day

Pullups
1 x 3
2 x 2

Bent Over Barbell Rows
15 @ 60#
1 x 22 @ 100#


Lat pull downs wide pronated grip
1 Set stair step up, starting @ 66 and ending @ 188, 5 reps per given weight (11lb increments)
1 set stair step back down, amrap at each step. starting @ 188 working down to 33 (again 11lb steps)

Seated Cable Rows individual handles
15 @ 77#
15 @ 99#
12 @ 121#
12 @ 143 #
8 @ 165#
2 x 5 @ 188#


Single arm bent over  dumbbell rows
3 x 10 @ 80 lbs

Face Pulls with 36" rope
3 x 20 @ 44lbs

Nautilus Machine Pull overs 
110# 12 reps
200# 3 sets of 5


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 20, 2022)

Shoulder

Seated overhead smith press
10 @ 50#
10 @ 75#
5 @ 100#
2 x 3 @ 125#

Shrugs
3 x 10  w/105# dumbbells

Rear delt flys
2 x 10 @ 25# dumbbells

Side delt raises
3 X 25 @ 10lb super slow reps


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 20, 2022)

SSB Squats
12 x 165
10 x 255
5 x 345
3 x 435
2 x 485


low bar Box squats
12 x 135
8 x 225
5 x 275
3 x 315

Leg press

10 @450#
5 @ 540#
3 @ 630#


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 21, 2022)

Arms:
Floor presses narrow grip
14 @ 95#
12 @ 135#
7 @ 185#
2 @ 225#
.5 @ 245# lol Spotter HELP!!! lol

The 100 Curl Challenge
70# ez curl bar
my breakdown
5 sets of 10 with a 2min break between
5 sets of 6 with a 2min break between
5 sets of 4 with a 2min break between
My biceps are decimated.


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 25, 2022)

Deadlift Day Sunday 
135# x 8 conv
135 x 8 sumo
225 x 6 conv
225 x 6 sumo
315 x 3 conv
315 x 3 sumo
365 x 3 conv
365 x 2 sumo
415 x 1 conv
415 x 1 sumo
455 x 1 conv 
475 x 1 conv PR my deadlift and squats are coming back nice. Still struggling on bench.

Leg Press:
15 @ 270 then calf extensions 15 reps
6 @ 630 then calf extensions 6 reps


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 25, 2022)

Today Chest Day

Barbell Flat Bench
10 @ 135
6 @ 185
3 @ 225
1 @ 250 <finally after missing it the last 3 tries, PR since return from injury
1 @ 275 with slingshot
1 @ 295 with slingshot
3 @ 225
21's at 135

Decline Barbell Bench
3 @ 225
1 @ 245

Single arm cable flys
12 @ 33#


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 26, 2022)

Back Day:
Wasn't feeling it today, I went through the motions but did not wreck it. I am tired after 2 big days of lifting. I went light on everything, did not count. I guess it was more of active recovery as my CNS is fried I think.

Band assisted pullups
3 sets

Lat pull downs
3 Sets

Seated cable rows narrow grip
3 sets

Dumbbell rows
2 sets @ 80lbs

Nautilus Pullovers
2 sets

Bent over barbell rows
1 set

Iron cross type movement with cable machine
2 sets


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 27, 2022)

Shoulders today

Sitting Overhead Smith Press:
1x10 @ 50lbs
2x5 @ 75
1x3 @ 100
1 x 1 @ 135


Barbell Shrugs:
1 x 10 @ 135, 5 second hold on each rep
1 x 10 @ 225 squeeze and hold 2 sec each rep
1 x 6 @ 315
1 x 4 @ 405
1 x 1 @ 495#


Bent over dumbbell fly's
2 x 12 @ 15#
2 x amrap, drop set@ 20# <to complete failure then grab 10# and push through it>

Dumbbell Side Laterals:
5 x 12 @ 10 lbs slow and controlled

Dumbbell Shrugs:
2 x 12 @ 80# per hand, 5 second squeeze and hold on each rep

Landmine Shoulder Press
1 x 12 @ 25#
1 x 10 @ 50#
1 x 7 @ 75#


----------



## Butch_C (May 2, 2022)

Sunday Chest Day

Barbell Flat Bench
10 @ 135
6 @ 185
3 @ 225
1 @ 250 
Missed at 255
1 @ 295 with slingshot
1 @ 315 with slingshot
3 @ 225
21's at 135

Incline Barbell Bench
6 @ 185
4 @ 205
2 @ 225

Slight incline Dumbbell flys
3 x 12 @ 40#


----------



## Butch_C (May 2, 2022)

Monday: Back day

Pullups
1 x 3
2 x 2

Bent Over Barbell Rows
15 @ 60#
2 x 20 @ 100#


Lat pull downs wide pronated grip
1 Set stair step up, starting @ 66 and ending @ 188, 5 reps per given weight (11lb increments)
1 set stair step back down, amrap at each step. starting @ 188 working down to 33 (again 11lb steps)

Seated Cable Rows narrow handle
15 @ 77#
15 @ 99#
12 @ 121#
12 @ 143 #
8 @ 165#
8 @ 188#
6 @ 209#
4 @ 243#


Single arm rows
3 x 10 @ 77lbs

Face Pulls with 36" rope
3 x 20 @ 44lbs

Nautilus Pull overs 
12 @ 120#
10 @ 180#
8 @ 200#


----------



## Butch_C (May 8, 2022)

Last week was busy for me. I did work out but didn't have much free time to post. But no records were broken and workouts were very average.

Today: Squats
SSB Squats
10 @ 165#
6 @ 255#
4@ 345#
4 @ 435#
2 @ 485#
1 @ 540# A2G PR and I think I could have done more!

Leg Press and calf extensions
12 @ 360#
10 @ 450#
8 @ 540#
4 @ 630#


----------



## Butch_C (May 9, 2022)

Today Chest Day

Barbell Flat Bench
10 @ 135
6 @ 185
3 @ 225
1 @ 255 <Another PR since return from injury
1 @ 275 with slingshot
1 @ 315 with slingshot

Incline Barbell Bench
10 @ 135
5@ 155
3 @ 185
1 @ 225


Decline Barbell Bench
2 x 3 @ 225
1 @ 245

Single arm cable flys
12 @ 33#

I see why people "Extend" their cycles. I really am now starting to feel the strength increases with only 3 weeks to go. I will not extend, I am going to stick to the plan. Hopefully I won't lose too much.


----------



## Butch_C (May 10, 2022)

Back Day

Death by Minute Pullups. I made it to minute 6 and then I could not complete the required pullups in each minute so I did as many as I could each minute until  the 15 minute mark. Total pullups (band assisted) in 15 minutes was 53.

Meadows rows
12@ 45#
12@ 90#
8@ 115#

Nautilus Pullovers
18 @ 150#
15 @ 170#
10 @ 200#

Face Pulls
5 x 15 @ 44#

Neutral grip pull ups no assistance
3 x 3


----------



## PZT (May 10, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Back Day
> 
> Death by Minute Pullups. I made it to minute 6 and then I could not complete the required pullups in each minute so I did as many as I could each minute until  the 15 minute mark. Total pullups (band assisted) in 15 minutes was 53.
> 
> ...


Heavy assed meadows!


----------



## Butch_C (May 11, 2022)

Shoulders:

Seated overhead press
10 @ 65#
8 @ 95#
6@ 115#
3 x 3 @135#

Barbell Shrugs
15 @ 135#
12 @ 225#
10 @ 315#
5 @ 405#
3 @ 495#

Landmine Press
15 @ 25#
12 @ 50#
10 @ 70#
10 @ 60#

Rear Delt Fly's
6 x 15 @ 15# slow and controlled


----------



## Butch_C (May 13, 2022)

Deadlift Day
12 @ 135 conv
12 @ 135 Sumo
6 @ 225 conv
6 @ 225 sumo
4 @ 315 conv
3 @ 405 conv
2 @ 455 conv
1 @ 485 conv <pr since comeback >
Miss @ 495


----------



## Butch_C (May 15, 2022)

Bench day
Flat bench
12 @ 95# 25lb plates hanging from bands
10 @ 145# hanging from bands
6 @ 195# hanging from bands

4 @ 135# + 60# of chain at top of lift.
2 @ 135# + 90# of chain at the top.
1 @ 135# + 136# of chain at the top.
3 @ 225#
1 @ 245#
Miss @ 260#
1 @ 315 with slingshot

1 long drop set starting at 245@ amrap, rack then drop 10lbs per side until you are down to just the bar.


----------



## Butch_C (May 16, 2022)

Back day

6 x 6 band assisted pullups
Monkey bars
Lat Pull Downs 3 x 10 @ 99# slow and focused on lat connection.
Cable rows 3 x 12 @ 143# also slow and controlled
single arm cable/ handle lat pull downs 3 x 15 @ 44#


----------



## Butch_C (May 17, 2022)

Shoulders today

Sitting Overhead Smith Press:
1x10 @ 50lbs
1x5 @ 75
1x5 @ 100
1 x 4 @ 115
3 x 3 @ 135


Bent over dumbbell fly's
3 x 18 @ 15#


Dumbbell Side Laterals:
5 x 14 @ 10 lbs slow and controlled

Dumbbell Shrugs:
3 x 10 @ 105# per hand, 5 second squeeze and hold on each rep

Chest supported rear Delt fly's
3 x 10 @ 40# (bent elbows palms out)


----------



## Butch_C (May 18, 2022)

SSB Squats
12 x 165#
10 x 255#
6 x 255# + 60# chains
4 x 345# + 60# chains
3 x 345# + 100# chains
2 x 435# + 100# chains
1 x 435# + 136# chains (571# at the top) used knee wraps

Box squats
8 x 225
6 x 275
5 x 315


----------



## Butch_C (May 19, 2022)

ARMS

Close grip floor press
15 @ 95#
13 @ 135#
6 @ 185#
3 x 4 @225#

Drag Curls
20 @ 45# (bar)
18 @ 65#
14 @ 85#

Triceps push downs (rope)
20 @ 44#
3 x15 @ 66#

Spider curls
2 x 16 @ 35# dumbbells
2 x 13 @ 35#

Close grip bench
1 x 28 @ 135#

Straight bar (cable) biceps curls
2 x 20 @ 66#


----------



## Butch_C (May 20, 2022)

F off Friday

Monkey Bars
Band assisted pullups
Bent over barbell rows
weighted ab crunches
Toes to bar
Push/ pull sled
Box Jumps
Grip work with rolling grip thing and fingertip implement


----------



## Butch_C (May 22, 2022)

Deadlift Day 
10 x 135
10 x 225
2 x 5 @ 315
3 x 405
2 x 455
1 x 495 pr since comeback. 

Leg Press
Single leg
10 x 90
3 x 8 @ 180

Calf extensions,  seated plate loaded 
4 x 15 @ 135


----------



## Butch_C (May 23, 2022)

Today Chest Day

Barbell Flat Bench
10 @ 135
6 @ 185
3 @ 225
1 @ 245 
1 @ 265 < Pr since come back
1 @ 315 with slingshot

Incline Barbell Bench
10 @ 135
5@ 155
3 @ 185
1 @ 225


Decline Barbell Bench
2 x 4 @ 225
1 @ 275

cable flys
3 x 12 @ 33#

This was the last of the big 3 lifts on cycle. My last day of the cycle will be Wednesday. 575 test-c 300npp. I added 40lbs to my bench, 50lbs to my deadlift and 36lbs to my squat, during this cycle( hopefully I don't lose ground after). I go on vacation this Friday.


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Today Chest Day
> 
> Barbell Flat Bench
> 10 @ 135
> ...


Good job butch. Enjoy the vacation man


----------



## Butch_C (May 24, 2022)

Back Day

No exact numbers today
A lot of pullups, different variations, legs in front, wide grip, neutral grip, close grip.

Pullovers using cable with rope.

Bent over barbell rows

Single arm seated cable rows

Pullovers using dumbbell

Face Pulls

Lat pull downs

Very little rest between movements, just tried to go one right into the next.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 5, 2022)

Sqwaaatz!
SSB Squats 
345 x 10
435 x 7
485 x 5
525 x 3

Leg Press/ calf extensions 
450 x 15
540 x 10
630 x 7

After being on vacation for 8 days. The exercises felt good, I was fresh but by the end I felt like I was going to puke for some reason.


----------



## PZT (Jun 5, 2022)

Fk that’s some heavy ssb


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 5, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Sqwaaatz!
> SSB Squats
> 345 x 10
> 435 x 7
> ...


Yo. What the fuck @Butch_C are you all quads and ass???? Killer SSB for sure big boy numbers. What’s up with the bench and deadlifts though? 

These squat numbers are impressive. Nice job.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yo. What the fuck @Butch_C are you all quads and ass???? Killer SSB for sure big boy numbers. What’s up with the bench and deadlifts though?
> 
> These squat numbers are impressive. Nice job.


My bench has always been my worst lift. 2 shoulder surgeries and then about a year ago I had pinched nerves in my neck that pretty much destroyed my left triceps. My c5/ c6 and c6/c7 discs are collapsed and made worse from arthritis. A few doctors wanted to do fusion surgery on me, but after hearing how they go in from the front side and can damage your throat, I was a pussy and looked for a 3rd opinion. The third doctor started off with wanting to do cortisone shots and an epidural procedure. I opted for this route and after 7 months I could feel all the fingers on my left hand and activate my triceps. After 7 months my left triceps were completely atrophied. I started back in the gym at the end of last October and could only bench 95lbs. I do have permanent nerve damage on that side which causes me serious issues to this day. The left triceps almost have a delayed activation issue so I actively have to think about slowing the right side down or I get all fucked up out of shape. My squat has always been my best lift and Deadlift not too far behind.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 6, 2022)

Chest day!
225 x 4
245 x 2
255 x 2
275 x 1 PR (my left side was really lagging today which made this a ugly fucking rep, had my spotter a little nervous but I got it back in the grove and ground it out.
315 x 1 with red slingshot

Incline press
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 2

cable flys
2 sets in decline ,2 incline, 2 straight, all amrap


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 6, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Chest day!
> 225 x 4
> 245 x 2
> 255 x 2
> ...


Good job butch


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 6, 2022)

I for sure have come back from vacation stronger but for some odd reason less motivated. My left side today has me really bummed out. I am hoping it is a fluke and that I am not headed back into major issues.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 7, 2022)

Back Day, woke up with a stiff neck and a massive headache, but I still went.

Cable rows, slow and controlled no body english.
187 x 12
209 x 10

Bent over BB rows
95 x 14
155 x 7

Band assisted  pullups wide grip
3 sets of 12

Lat Pull downs
143 x 12
165 x 9
187 x 7


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 7, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Back Day, woke up with a stiff neck and a massive headache, but I still went.
> 
> Cable rows, slow and controlled no body english.
> 187 x 12
> ...


Drop the band and get as many pull ups as you can 6 real ones better then 13 assisted. Good job butch


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Drop the band and get as many pull ups as you can 6 real ones better then 13 assisted. Good job butch


After the week off and eating like a food dumpster I could only get 2 un assisted. I have missing lat syndrome lol and a power lifting gut haha. I hate pullups, they kill my shoulders but I do them because I am bad at them and need to get better.
And yes you are correct un assisted is much better. I need to get back to where I can do weighted pullups.


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 7, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> After the week off and eating like a food dumpster I could only get 2 un assisted. I have missing lat syndrome lol and a power lifting gut haha. I hate pullups, they kill my shoulders but I do them because I am bad at them and need to get better.
> And yes you are correct un assisted is much better. I need to get back to where I can do weighted pullups.


You'll get there brother no doubt


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 8, 2022)

Seated Overhead BB Press:
1x10 @ 85lbs
1x6 @ 105
1 x 4 @ 125
1 x 2 @ 145
Drop set starting @ 165 down to 85 in 20# increments (165 I needed a little help from spotter then 2 reps @ 145,  2@125, 2@105, 4@85 then death)

Barbell Shrugs:
10 @ 225 squeeze and hold 4 sec each rep
6 @ 315 squeeze and hold 2 sec each rep
4 @ 405
2 @ 495

Bent over dumbbell fly's
2 x 12 @ 15#
2 x amrap, drop set@ 20# <to complete failure then grab 10# and push through it>

Dumbbell Side Laterals:
10, FRM @ 10 lbs slow and controlled
12, Partial reps at the top 1/2 @ 10#
23, Partial reps bottom half @ 10#

Dumbbell Shrugs:
2 x 11 @ 80# per hand, 5 second squeeze and hold on each rep


Incline bench rear delt fly's dumbbells,
9@ 50#
8@ 50#
11@ 40#


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 9, 2022)

Floor press
7 @ 185
4 @ 225
2 @ 245

Plate loaded Nautilus preacher curls
9 @ 50# (PER SIDE)
5 @ 60#
3 @ 75#
3 negatives only @ 100#

Close grip swiss bar bench
12 @ 135 slow neg fast ext
6 @ 185
3 @ 225

Spider Curls
12 @ 25# dumbbells
9 @ 35#
3 @ 45#

Cable/ rope triceps push downs
15 @ 44#
2 x 9 @ 66#

Laying cable curls 
13 @ 55#
2 x 7 @ 77#


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 10, 2022)

Deadlift day
315 x 6
405 x 3
455 x 2
went for 505, had it at my knees and bailed, I should have skipped the 455 if I wanted the PR. 

Hoist Leg Press (this thing is a joke. 1st time using it)

maxed out says 380 not even sure it is that heavy.

380 x 25 <at the 25 reps I did have a quad pump going>


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 12, 2022)

Chest

Flat bench
6 x 135 + 60 chains
5 x 135 + 90 chains
2 x 185 + 90 chains
1 x 185 + 136 chains 
1 x 275
1 x 335 with slingshot (needed a little help just keeping it in the groove)

Incline bench on Smith 
6 x 185
4 x 225
2 x 275 with a little help
3 x 315 negatives


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Chest
> 
> Flat bench
> 6 x 135 + 60 chains
> ...


Dump that sling shot. Incline until your eyes bulge out your skull


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Dump that sling shot. Incline until your eyes bulge out your skull


I like the slingshot for getting me used to feeling that kind of weight and overloading the top end. If you think it is counter productive, I will dump it. I think my eyes were bulging on the 3 negatives on incline. Spotters only gave me enough help on the positives to keep the bar from stalling out. Technically it was more like 285 as it was on the Smith and its bar weight is only 15lbs. I was light headed after that set anyway. Lol , I appreciate any pointers you may have !


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I like the slingshot for getting me used to feeling that kind of weight and overloading the top end. If you think it is counter productive, I will dump it. I think my eyes were bulging on the 3 negatives on incline. Spotters only gave me enough help on the positives to keep the bar from stalling out. Technically it was more like 285 as it was on the Smith and its bar weight is only 15lbs. I was light headed after that set anyway. Lol , I appreciate any pointers you may have !


Hey dumb it train your muscles to handle the weight not confuse them n pretend they did


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I have been lifting for a little over 5 years. I had to take a few periods of time off due to injuries. 2017 shortly after I started I ruptured my supraspinatus. Then May of 21 I started having issues with my left arm and hand. Three fingers on my left hand would go numb and I could not activate my triceps at all on that arm. Turns out my C-5 C-6 and C-6 C7 discs are collapsed with additional signs of arthritis. This was causing pressure on the nerves. They wanted to do fusion surgery, I did not. I found a doctor who treated it with steroid injections to shrink the disc and swelling. Finally,  end of October I could start working out again. My left side is extremely weak compared to my right but have made a little headway since coming back. I unfortunately gained a lot of weight in the off period (I have the metabolism of a sloth) in spite of eating clean. So I am battling with weight loss while trying to get my strength back (hard but not impossible). When first coming back my big 3 lifts were as follows:
> Bench max 95lbs
> Deadlift Max 315lbs
> Squat Max 275lbs (ssb bar)
> ...


This is good, brother. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Hey dumb it train your muscles to handle the weight not confuse them n pretend they did


I would best compare it to reverse bands.  After your elbows are even with the chest the only thing they do is help keep your elbows tucked. You are the bench master. I am not going to argue for sure. If you think it's bad I will incorporate what ever you suggest that will help me with my shitty bench numbers.


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I would best compare it to reverse bands.  After your elbows are even with the chest the only thing they do is help keep your elbows tucked. You are the bench master. I am not going to argue for sure. If you think it's bad I will incorporate what ever you suggest that will help me with my shitty bench numbers.


Stop Benching. Start doing incline. Close grip.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Stop Benching. Start doing incline. Close grip.


How close? Thumb distance from edge of knurl,, even with edge?


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> How close? Thumb distance from edge of knurl,, even with edge?


Pointer finger on the line


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 12, 2022)

I am working on my meal plan. Going to try high protein, lowish carb and low fat. 55/ 35/ 10 roughly. I already have my morning planned and food prepared.

Pre workout,1 banana. 
Intra workout drink 1 scoop Huma pro

Post workout, 4oz unsweetened almond milk, 4oz water, 1 scoop of protein isolate.

Breakfast 
95g butternut squash, 92g egg whites, 113g ground turkey. 

At this point I am at 473 cal, 67 p, 46 c, 4.4 f.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I am working on my meal plan. Going to try high protein, lowish carb and low fat. 55/ 35/ 10 roughly. I already have my morning planned and food prepared.
> 
> Pre workout,1 banana.
> Intra workout drink 1 scoop Huma pro
> ...


Having a hard time keeping my fats under 10% but should be under 15%. The 5% would come off the carbs.

Lunches
220g Tilapia, 3oz cucumber, 2 cups lettuce, carrot shreds 1oz, balsamic vinegar 2oz,12g Kalamata olives.

Snacks
3 oz blackberries 
3 oz raspberries 
74g tuna


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 13, 2022)

Back Day

3 x 3 Pullups <Maybe I will get more reps when I drop 10lbs lol>

Nautilus high row plate loaded
10 @ 90#
8 @ 140#

Nautilus pull over
8 x 3 @ 280 <maxed out the stack but hits the lats nice. At the same time I don't think it is even close to an actual 280# resistance>

Bent over barbell rows
15 @ 95#
10 @ 155#
10 @ 135#

Lat Pull Downs
10 @ 187
8 @  209
8 @ 198

So far today, sticking to the plan. The eggs, ground turkey and butternut squash wasn't too bad. The butternut squash gave it just enough sweetness and moisture to make it ok. 

Trying to be between 1800-1900 calories which would be about a 300 calorie deficit for me. Sad thing is, I work on my feet and hit 15K plus steps per day and weigh in right now @ a beefy 239#. My metabolism sucks ass.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 13, 2022)

Here goes lunch. Normally would eat salmon but trying to cut fat.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 14, 2022)

That is an unfortunate amount of calories bro. Keep at it!


----------



## CJ (Jun 14, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Trying to be between 1800-1900 calories which would be about a 300 calorie deficit for me. Sad thing is, I work on my feet and hit 15K plus steps per day and weigh in right now @ a beefy 239#. My metabolism sucks ass.


Yeah, you gotta fix that. How long is left in this cut?


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yeah, you gotta fix that. How long is left in this cut?


6 weeks.  My maintenance calories is about 2100. If you know of a way to get my metabolism sped up, I am all ears.


----------



## CJ (Jun 14, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> 6 weeks.  My maintenance calories is about 2100. If you know of a way to get my metabolism sped up, I am all ears.


When you're done slowly add calories back in. Keep doing this in steps, your body will adjust, and your maintenance calories will rise.

I know it sounds wrong, but I promise you that it happens. You'll easily get up over 3k for maintenance calories eventually. You're a large human.

Weight is falling off of me at 3k Cals, and you're much larger than I am.


----------



## CJ (Jun 14, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> 6 weeks.  My maintenance calories is about 2100. If you know of a way to get my metabolism sped up, I am all ears.


I can get more detailed, just at work right now. Remind me later if you want some help.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 14, 2022)

Shoulders

Seated OHP smith
10 @ 65#
9 @ 85#
6 @ 105#
Rest pause @ 125# 5,3,2,2,2,1

Reverse peck deck (Precor)
15 @ 110#
10 @ 180#
Rest pause @ 180# 9,7,7,5,4,3,3,3,1

BB Shrugs Front
135# 10 reps then holt contraction for 10 sec, then 9 reps hold for 9 sec etc, all the way to 1.
225# 5 reps then holt contraction for 5 sec, then 4 reps hold for 4 sec etc, all the way to 1.
315# for 6
405 for 4
495 for 2

Side and front Laterals <one then straight into the other>
12.5# 21's
12.5# rest pause 14,5,5,4,3 <slow controlled no body english

Dumbbell seated shrugs
80# 14 hold and squeeze for 5 sec each rep

Yesterday total calorie intake 1820, 255g Pro, 145.6 C, 24.27 F.
Today woke up at 237.6 down 1.4#

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks off cycle, I can tell the NPP is out as my joints are aching again. Old man knees and elbows.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 15, 2022)

Squats!
SSB Squats
345 x 10
435 x 6
485 x5 
535 x 2 <embarrassing moment. I normally work out with 2-3 other people all are currently on vacation or away on business. So normally we make sure each other gets the bar on the hooks. The hooks on this rack are dumb not like normal j cups. Well I missed the hook on the left side, I thought I was in but had only hit the front, which wouldn't happen but the bar pad on this thing is worn out so it sits crooked on you. Yes I dumped all the weight, on the left, grabbed the bar so it wouldn't shoot up and slowly shook the weight off the other side. All I could do was laugh at myself.>

Leg Press
540 x 10
630 x 7
720 x 4

Seated Calf extensions
135# x 12
155# x 7

Yesterday total calorie intake 1930, 267g Pro, 157 C, 26 F.
Today woke up at 237.0 down .6# and 2# total


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 16, 2022)

Arm day

Close grip bench
135 x 15
185 x 5
225 x 3

EZ bar curls
60 + bar 3 x 12 and 1 x 9

Skull crushers with dumbbells <don't know if there is a correct name for this>
25# x 9 left arm 25# x 17 right arm <getting depressed, my left side triceps aren't firing right again Fucking  cervical spine and nerve damage>

Cable curls super set with rope triceps push downs
44# amrap 3 sets

Yesterday total calorie intake 1870, 250g P, 149g C, 30g F.
Today woke up at 236.4 down .6# and 2.6# total


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 17, 2022)

Fuck off Friday

Pullups <because I suck at them
7S x 2R no assistance
2 x 1

Sled pull then push
4 times each way 75 feet 185# on it

Grip work
Rolling Grip Thingy <Grip Genie> 90# , 115#, 135# got it with right hand only

Dead hangs 3x as long as possible

Toes to bar
3 x 7
1 x 5

Yesterday total calorie intake 2036, 271g P, 173g C, 29g F.
Today woke up at 234.8 down 1.6# and 4.2# total most of which is probably water weight from my last cycle.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 18, 2022)

Yesterday calorie intake 2085.
Woke up 235.2, up .4# 

Today is a rest day, if you can call house work rest. Maybe active recovery?


----------



## Yano (Jun 18, 2022)

Nice work man I'm going to have to start checking logs by hand , I'm not getting notifications for half of them.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice work man I'm going to have to start checking logs by hand , I'm not getting notifications for half of them.


I have been having the same issue.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 19, 2022)

Dead lifts

315 x 8
405 x 4
455 x 2

Leg Press 
2 plates x 15
4 plates x 15
6 plates x 12
8 plates x 6
6 plates x 9

Seated calf extensions 
90# x 18
135# x 13

Did not weigh in. Calories yesterday 2230 <ate too much>


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 20, 2022)

Chest day,
Incline Bench
135# x 15
185# x 5
225# x 3
205# x 3

Cable fly's
Weight is per side, arms straight, using wrist straps not handles.
Incline/ decline/ flat 
44# 12/ 12/ 10
44# 10/ 10/ 13
44# 10/ 14/ 9

Yesterdays calories 2330 ish (wife cooked Fathers day Pasta Dinner so exact didn't happen). Sadly after 2 days above my goal calories I woke up 238# so now I am down only 1# from where I started. FML


----------



## CJ (Jun 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Chest day,
> Incline Bench
> 135# x 15
> 185# x 5
> ...


Well that pasta dish last night more than likely went to refilling glycogen stores, so that's lean mass, and not fat. 

Don't miss the big picture, the number on the scale is only a piece of incomplete information.


----------



## Yano (Jun 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Chest day,
> Incline Bench
> 135# x 15
> 185# x 5
> ...


Like CJ said man don't sweat that , sugar n water can make your heart sink , scales are assholes. Glycogen from refilling your tank , some inflammation and water retention , that's all that is , one off day of eating won't destroy all your hard work.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 22, 2022)

Monday, calorie total was 1710, I was stuck at bowling league late. Everyone kept watching the Lightning game <I am in Tampa Bay so I guess it can be expected> instead of rolling when it was their turn. I was getting aggravated. Anyhow I substituted dinner for a Casein protein shake and went to bed.

Tuesday: I couldn't drag myself out of bed at 4 am to go to the gym so it became a rest day. But I woke up at 237# so down a 1 lb of what I put on over the weekend lol.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 22, 2022)

Seated OHP
10 @ 65#
8 @ 95#
4 @ 135#
2 @ 155# needed a little spot on rep 2
5 @ 115# 

Reverse peck deck (Precor)
13 @ 160#
10 @ 180#
Rest pause @ 180# 10,7,6,5,5,3,3,3,1

BB Shrugs Front
135# 10 reps then hold contraction for 10 sec, then 9 reps hold for 9 sec etc, all the way to 1.
225# 5 reps then hold contraction for 5 sec, then 4 reps hold for 4 sec etc, all the way to 1.
315# for 6
405 for 4
495 for 3
585 for 1

Side and front Laterals <one then straight into the other>
12.5# 21's
15# rest pause 12,4,4,3,3 <slow controlled no body english

Dumbbell seated shrugs
80# 14 hold and squeeze for 5 sec each rep

Yesterday total calorie intake 1820, 255g Pro, 145.6 C, 24.27 F.
Today woke up at 236.6 down .4#


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 22, 2022)

Are you taking weekly averages to monitor weight loss?


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 22, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Are you taking weekly averages to monitor weight loss?


Right now daily weigh in's with a weekly average of about 1lb per week so far.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 23, 2022)

Arms

3 sets to failure skull crushers 86#

3 sets to failure easy bar curls 70#

Close grip bench

155 x 8
185 x 5 RPE 9

Cable curls superset with rope triceps extensions

3 sets to failure 37# curls 44# tri's



Yesterday total calorie intake 1857, 262g Pro, 146 C, 25 F.
Today woke up at 236.6 same as yesterday.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 26, 2022)

Chest day,
Incline Bench
135# x 15
185# x 5
225# x 3
205# x 3 <I was unable to add full reps so I did 2 forced reps>

Peck deck
140 x 18
160 x 13
140 x 14, 4, 4, 2 rest pause.

25 minutes stair mill.

Yesterday's calories 1960. Woke up at 238.6


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 27, 2022)

My cut started out good on the 55/35/10, I lost a little over 4 lbs the first week but has since taken a turn. I am back where I started at 239. Everything I eat is weighed out and only one meal in 2 weeks was not fully calculated. I may need to abandon this plan and go back to my old staple of low carb and higher fat. Even though my carbs have been from fruits and veggies for the most part. I did have 1 cup of cooked rice last night and the unmeasured meal was pasta a week ago. My normal maintenance calories are about 2300. I have been between 1710 and the highest single day was 2230, I am averaging 1920 per day. If anybody has any suggestions of what may be going on, please tell me as I have never had this issue before. Then again this is my first time in a long time that I limited fats more than carbs.


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> My cut started out good on the 55/35/10, I lost a little over 4 lbs the first week but has since taken a turn. I am back where I started at 239. Everything I eat is weighed out and only one meal in 2 weeks was not fully calculated. I may need to abandon this plan and go back to my old staple of low carb and higher fat. Even though my carbs have been from fruits and veggies for the most part. I did have 1 cup of cooked rice last night and the unmeasured meal was pasta a week ago. My normal maintenance calories are about 2300. I have been between 1710 and the highest single day was 2230, I am averaging 1920 per day. If anybody has any suggestions of what may be going on, please tell me as I have never had this issue before. Then again this is my first time in a long time that I limited fats more than carbs.


4lbs was a great loss for week 1. Clearly it works or the scales wouldn't have moved that much. You might have just been holding a little extra water or carrying more crap in your digestive system at week 2. Has there been any change in the mirror? Did you move/train less during week 2? Are you tracking absolutely everything including sauces, cooking oils etc.?


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 27, 2022)

Back

Nautilus plate loaded rows (# are per side)slow controlled, holding contraction for 3 sec, then deep stretch at end of rep for 2 sec <I could go heavier but I feel I lose connection to the lats and start using other muscles>
45# 20 
70# 16 
80# 15 
70# 14,5,3,3,1 rest pause (10 deep breaths then go)

Nautilus plate loaded high rows (# are per side)slow controlled, holding contraction for 3 sec, then deep stretch at end of rep for 2 sec
45# 22 
70# 17 
80# 15 
70# 16,6,4,3,1 rest pause (10 deep breaths then go)

Nautilus plate loaded Lat Pull Downs (# are per side)slow controlled, holding contraction for 3 sec, then deep stretch at end of rep for 2 sec
70# 19 
90# 13
70# 16,5,5,3,1 rest pause (10 deep breaths then go)
Deep stretch for 45 seconds at the end

Bent over BB rows
185# 12
225# 7

Pullups
2 reps 5 sets


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 27, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> 4lbs was a great loss for week 1. Clearly it works or the scales wouldn't have moved that much. You might have just been holding a little extra water or carrying more crap in your digestive system at week 2. Has there been any change in the mirror? Did you move/train less during week 2? Are you tracking absolutely everything including sauces, cooking oils etc.?


Thank you for the reply. Yes, everything is measured out including condiments. I have not used cooking oil except for eggs (1/2 teaspoon olive oil) Ceramic pans are awesome for non-stick. Training is the same. I have not seen a change in the mirror. I need to start taking measurements I guess. I am already prepped food wise for the next 3 days so I will keep going and see what happens.

I don't know how this plays into it. I came off cycle 3 weeks ago, 575 test and 300npp. Now I am on a cruise dose of 200 test.


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Thank you for the reply. Yes, everything is measured out including condiments. I have not used cooking oil except for eggs (1/2 teaspoon olive oil) Ceramic pans are awesome for non-stick. Training is the same. I have not seen a change in the mirror. I need to start taking measurements I guess. I am already prepped food wise for the next 3 days so I will keep going and see what happens.
> 
> I don't know how this plays into it. I came off cycle 3 weeks ago, 575 test and 300npp. Now I am on a cruise dose of 200 test.


You'd expect dropping the doses to a cruise to further reduce weight if anything. I'd stick with it for another week and track your weight daily to account for any big fluctuations. If it remains the same, reduce calories or increase activity a touch. Sounds like you're tracking everything properly and week 1 was a success so hopefully week 2 was just extra water/poop.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 28, 2022)

Seated Smith OHP
10 @ 65# warm up
8 @ 95#
5 @ 135#
2 @ 160# needed a little spot on rep 2
4 @ 135#

Single arm Smith Shrugs 
10 @ 135# warm up
10 @ 185# 
8 @ 225# 


Side and front Laterals <one then straight into the other>
12.5# 21's
15# 15  <slow controlled no body english

Dumbbell seated shrugs
125# 11 
125# 6 hold and squeeze for 5 sec each rep

Reverse peck deck (Precor)
14 @ 160#
11 @ 180#
Rest pause @ 160# 13,5,3,3,2,1


Yesterday total calorie intake 1833
Today woke up at 238.8 down .2#


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 29, 2022)

Legs

Trap Bar Deadlift

135# x 20 warmup/ cardio lol
275# x 10
315# x 8
405# x 6
455# x 5
495# x 4
545# x 2
585# x 1 <with a slow 6 sec negative>

Leg Press for calves <seated and standing calve machines were occupied>
4 plates 12 reps
4 plates 9 reps hold contraction 4 sec then the stretch for 4 sec
5 plates 8 reps done as above
4 plates 7 straight reps with calve burn like I haven't had in a long time.

Yesterday total calorie intake 1820
Today woke up at 238.8 the same as yesterday.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 30, 2022)

Arms

Narrow grip floor press
10 x 95# warm up
8 x 185# < 1 RIR
4 x 225# < 1 RIR
5+3 x 205# <failure + forced reps>

Barbell Curls <in the squat rack . why because my strongest lift is the squat, figured it must be the rack>
bar only 20 reps warm up
12 x 65
10 x 85
7 x 95
4 + 3 x 105 <failure + forced>

Cable curls and Rope overhead triceps extensions super set

16 each @ 44#
13 curls/ 15 ext @ 66# <to failure>
drop set starting @ 66# amrap then drop by 11# increments down to 22# <did not count reps>

Yesterdays calories 1980.
Woke up 238.6 down .2# from yesterday. I must be having some kind of recomp happening as I noticed my lever belt needs to be adjusted in and a few weeks ago I was considering adjusting it out. I find my body is behaving really different weight wise after doing the NPP/ Test cycle. 4 weeks after coming off, my weight hasn't changed much, strength went down a little,  yet waist is getting smaller. I am on a 200mg/wk test cruise, my trt would be 150. I would normally be shedding 1.5-2 lbs per week at this calorie intake and I am now closer to 1/2 that.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 6, 2022)

I have been out of the gym for 6 days. I woke up last Friday with my neck so stiff I could barely turn it. My left hand had 3 fingers totally numb, the triceps were not firing and my left peck/ front delt area felt weird. I was like great here we go again. I had this problem before, it is caused by my c5/c6 and c6/c7 being collapsed as well as have arthritis around them. This took me out of the gym for 7-8 months just over a year ago. I started taking prednisolone  cut my carbs back and added in some more healthy fats. I woke up today 85% better than last Friday and I am hoping to be back in the gym tomorrow. I may need to stay lower in carbs to keep inflammation down. I have psoriatic arthritis and psoriasis neither like it when I eat breads, pastas or rice. Hopefully I can taper off the prednisolone without a rebound <I hate being on that shit>.


----------



## PZT (Jul 6, 2022)

Get healthy my man


----------



## Stickler (Jul 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> Get healthy my man


Agreed.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 7, 2022)

I showed up physically at the gym today but not mentally. My mind is on my neck issue. I need to get in the right state of mind and try to work around it and quit being a bitch. It is just hard to do much without pulling hard in the neck region. I even find myself pulling on handles doing leg press or extensions. 

I did fluff stuff, preacher curls not heavy but to failure at about 30 reps. Right arm triceps on Nautilus pin selector machine (left arm is non responsive on triceps). Stair Mill 30 minutes.


----------



## iGone (Jul 7, 2022)

damn man, hope you can get some relief soon!


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I showed up physically at the gym today but not mentally. My mind is on my neck issue. I need to get in the right state of mind and try to work around it and quit being a bitch. It is just hard to do much without pulling hard in the neck region. I even find myself pulling on handles doing leg press or extensions.
> 
> I did fluff stuff, preacher curls not heavy but to failure at about 30 reps. Right arm triceps on Nautilus pin selector machine (left arm is non responsive on triceps). Stair Mill 30 minutes.


Focus on what you can do healthy!  At least you physically got there.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 10, 2022)

Woke up feeling good today. First tome in a few weeks. 
Guys wanted to do flat bench. <we have been doing all incline bench since @Achillesking  recommended it.>

Warmed up with 135 for 15.
Added 60lbs of chain for 9 reps 
Added 50lbs of plates <245 lb>4 reps
Added 40lbs of chain <285 lb> 1 rep
Added 20lbs of plates <305lb> 1 rep
Added 30lbs of chain <335lbs> good negative lol
Went to straight weight. 
275lbs about 3"off my chest and muscles turned off and pegged me it was weird I am guessing the pinched nerve thing. They came back to life and was able to help the spotter re rack.

Did 21's at 135 after that and called it a day.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 11, 2022)

Back day

Nautilus plate loaded, chest supported row
90# x 12 x 2
110# x 10 x 2 allowing a good stretch for 60 sec between 1st and 2nd set <never let go>
90# x 14 squeeze and hold for 3 sec then stretch for 3 each rep. 0 RIR

Nautilus plate loaded high row
90# x 14 60 second stretch at the end
140# x 11 squeeze and hold contraction for 2 sec per rep. 0 RIR

Nautilus plate loaded lat pull down
180# x 12 x 2, 60 sec deep stretch at end of second set.

Nautilus pull over
10 x 2 @ 280#
9 @ 280# Dropped weight to 200# for 4 more


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 13, 2022)

Tuesday was Shoulders

Seated OH smith press
75# x 10
125# x 6
135# x 4 x 2
125# x 5,2,2,1 <rest pause>

Trap Bar Shrugs
135# X 10 Squeeze and hold for 3 sec every rep
225# X 10 Squeeze and hold for 5 sec every other rep
315# x 7
405# x 3 <neck started to hurt so I stopped>

Side laterals
15# dumbbells 15 slow controlled reps
10# dumbbells 15 reps only top half then 6 full reps
70# dumbbells 30 reps just at the bottom <saw Dusty Hanshaw do this, I was surprised how it lit my delts up, it also seemed to stretch my traps a little and make the neck feel better>

Reverse pec deck
I did not write the starting weight down but did a drop set AMRAP all the way down to the lightest pin setting.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 13, 2022)

Today/ Wednesday Squats

Barbell box squats
135# x 12
225# x 8
315# x 6
275# x 8

SSB squats

255# x 10
345# x 6
435# x 4
525# x 2

Seated Calf extensions
90# x 15
135# x 12 x 2


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 14, 2022)

Arms

Floor Press with neutral grip swiss bar.

95# x 10 warm up
135# x 10
185# x 6
225# x 3
245# x 2
225# x 3

Nautilus Plate loaded curls
25# per side x 15
35# x 15
45# x amrap (11) then negatives for 4

Weighted dips

10# x 12
25# x 9
45# x 7
45# x 7 + 3 negatives

Grip strength grip genie fat rolling thing

90# both hands
115# both hands
135# right hand only, left couldn't quite get it.

Chin Ups
6,4,4,3,2,2 <20 sec rest between sets


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 17, 2022)

Deadlift Day 

Warm up with 135# for 15 then 225# for 10

315# 6
365# 5
425# 2sets 3reps
455# 1

Leg Press
5 plates (per side) x 10 the calf extensions x 7

6 plates x 8 with ce x5

7 plates x 6

Plank challenge (who would fall first)
4 dudes and a crossfit chick.
I ended in 3rd place, I got beat by a 24 yo and a 47 yo crossfit chick <she won


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 18, 2022)

Chest day,
Incline Bench
95# X 10 warm up
135# x 10 warm up 
185# x 5
225# x 3
205# x 4

Cable fly's
Incline/ decline/ flat
44# 14/ 14/ 12
44# 12/ 12/ 11
44# 10/ 14/ 9

Hoist Machine Fly's
I do knot know the weights as lifting partner would move the pin randomly every time I failed<20 sec rest then go with whatever was set>


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 19, 2022)

Back day

Cable rows, Fast Concentric slow and controlled eccentric with stretch at the end.
121 x 20
187 x 12
209 x 10
187 x 11

Bent over BB rows
95 x 15
155 x 9

pullups wide grip <still terrible at these
3 sets of 3

Lat Pull downs with long stretch at the end of each set
143 x 12
165 x 9
187 x 7

Roll outs 
3 x 3


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 20, 2022)

Shoulders

Standing OHP <I hate these, my shitty shoulder mobility keeps me from keeping form right which limits my weight> Lifting partners wanted to do them though so fuck it.

65# x12
85# x 9 
105# x 7
125# x 4 <failure
145# x 2 <failure
105# x 8 <failure

BB shrugs
135# x 10 hold concentric for 5 sec per rep
225# x 8  hold concentric for 5 sec every other rep
315# x 5 hold for 10 sec at the end
405# x 3
495# x 1.5 lol

Landmine press

75# x 7 x 3

Side laterals
15# slow controlled concentric and eccentric 12-15 reps 3 sets
15# 21's

Front laterals
15# slow controlled concentric and eccentric 15 reps 3 sets
15# 21's

Side laterals bottom 1/4 only
60# x 30 <love the stretch feeling and delts light up!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 20, 2022)

Killing it bro! I'll be following along


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 24, 2022)

Missed putting in Thursday 
It was arms nothing special. 


Today was Chest
Incline Bench
135 x 12 warmup 
185 x 5
225 x 3 x 2
205 x 4

Flat bench
225 x 3
245 x 2
275 needed a spot but a great negative 
265 x 1

Decline bench
185 x 5
225 x 4 x 2

Titties fried!


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 25, 2022)

Back Day

Nautilus plate loaded, chest supported row
90# x 14 
110# x 10 x 3 allowing a good stretch for 60 sec between 1st and 2nd set <never let go>Then again after the last set.
90# x 15 squeeze and hold for 3 sec then stretch for 3 each rep. 0 RIR

Nautilus plate loaded high row
90# x 14 60 second stretch at the end
140# x 12 squeeze and hold contraction for 2 sec per rep. 0 RIR
110# x 13,6,5,5,3 rest pause

Nautilus plate loaded lat pull down
185# x 12 x 2, 60 sec deep stretch at end of second set.

Nautilus pull over
12 x 2 @ 280#
10 @ 280# Dropped weight to 200# for 4 more

Single arm cable high rows
55# 12 reps per arm


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Back Day
> 
> Nautilus plate loaded, chest supported row
> 90# x 14
> ...



I bet your back felt so pumped after this. I freaking love those nautilus machines. They are awesome. Good work in here man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I bet your back felt so pumped after this. I freaking love those nautilus machines. They are awesome. Good work in here man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure! I really felt the aches this morning when I woke up.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 26, 2022)

Shoulders

Seated OH smith press
75# x 10
125# x 6
135# x 5 x 2
160# x 2

Trap Bar Shrugs
135# X 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1 (10 reps then hold for 10 sec, then 9 reps and hold for 9 sec and all the way to 1)
225# X 10 
315# x 8
405# x 5

Side laterals
15# db's 15 slow controlled reps
10# db's 20 reps only top half then 8 full reps
70# db's 30 reps just at the bottom 

Front raises
25# ez curl bar amrap then grabbed 15# bare bar and amrap

Landmine presses
50# x 12
60# x 10 on right, 8 on left (0rir)


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

Digging the way you’re throwing all the half reps, pauses, burnouts, etc into it. Sounds awesome. I gotta check out these land mine presses. I’ve never seen them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Digging the way you’re throwing all the half reps, pauses, burnouts, etc into it. Sounds awesome. I gotta check out these land mine presses. I’ve never seen them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 27, 2022)

Deadlift Day

135# for 15 then 225# for 10 warm up

315# 5
365# 4
435# 3
455# 2

Leg Press
5 plates (per side) x 10 the calf extensions x 7

6 plates x 8 with ce x5

7 plates x 6

5 plates 6 calf ext neutral foot, 6 toes in, 6 toes out

I was tired today, I did not beat the log book on deadlift, everything felt heavy AF.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Deadlift Day
> 
> 135# for 15 then 225# for 10 warm up
> 
> ...



I hate those days when everything feels heavy. For me, it’s usually a sign that I need rest. You had a good day still. Nice pulls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Deadlift Day
> 
> 135# for 15 then 225# for 10 warm up
> 
> ...



I hate those days when everything feels heavy. For me, it’s usually a sign that I need rest. You had a good day still. Nice pulls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presser (Jul 27, 2022)

good stuff butch... keep up the great work man


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 28, 2022)

Arms

Floor Press with Swiss Bar, narrow neutral grip.

135# X 10 warm up 
185# X 7
225# X 4
245# X 3 then 2 forced reps

Nautilus Plate loaded Preacher Curls (performed 1 arm at at time)

35# 14 reps with 3 sec negatives
45#  12 reps Left, 14 Right  (0rir) +4 negatives

Weighted Dips
35# x 12
45# x 7  0rir then drop the weight and 3 more 

Weighted chin ups
25# x 5
45# x 3


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 1, 2022)

Sunday
Sqwaaats

SSB
165 x 20 warm up
255 x 10 warm up <I was stiff and needed to loosen up>
345 x 8
435 x 5
485 x 3
525 x 2

Leg Press
5 plates(x2) x 15
6 Pl x 12
7 Pl x 8
8 Pl x 2

Hack Squat 
2 pl x 5 narrow low stance, 5 x med/ med stance, 5 x high and wide
3 pl x 5 narrow low stance toes pointed in, 5 x narrow low stance toes pointed out,3 x med/ med stance, 3 x high and wide


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 1, 2022)

Monday

Chest
Incline DB press
55# x 12
60# x 10
65# x 9 <failure left arm, trying to bring this arm up still but nerve damage is really fighting me>
75# x 5 <again failure on the left
80# x 3 left x 9 right <I hate this but refuse to quit>

Flat Bench
185# x 5
225# x 4
245# x 2
265# x 1
275# great slow negative with a little help racking it
245# x 2

Cable fly's

33# x 15 x 3 sets all slow concentrating on a good stretch and hard contraction holding it for 3 sec per rep


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 2, 2022)

Back Day

Woke up with a stiff neck and headache but went in and got it done as good as I could.

Nautilus plate loaded, chest supported row
70# x 20 slow tempo
90# x 15 x 3 allowed the weight to provide a stretch for 60 sec between each set
90# x 15 slow tempo and concentrated on a good contraction.

Nautilus plate loaded high row
100# x 13 slow tempo with long stretch at the end
120# x 15 squeeze and hold contraction for 2 sec per rep. 0 RIR
110# x 14,6,6,5,3 rest pause

Nautilus plate loaded lat pull down
185# x 12 x 2, deep stretch between  sets

cable pull overs
66# 16 x 2 

Single arm cable rows
66# x 12 slow tempo


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

Good pressing man. I didn’t realize you had nerve damage too, that’s rough. Is there anything you can do for that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good pressing man. I didn’t realize you had nerve damage too, that’s rough. Is there anything you can do for that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The doctor said sometimes they heal and sometimes they do not, mine were not severed but were pinched for a long time so who knows. I really notice it on pressing movements. My left arm always lags and if I don't consciously slow the right arm I get all crooked and torqued out of shape, which could lead to other injuries. It really is an odd sensation sometimes as I will all of a sudden feel the left triceps fire fully after a second or 2 grind, almost like a delayed reaction. Other times the left triceps have completely shut off for a few seconds (this makes me glad I have an excellent spotter and he knows to watch for it). Apparently that happens when the nerves get pinched again. They want me to get cervical spine fusion surgery on my c5/c6 and c6/c7 but I have heard so many mixed results I am going to wait until it is my last option.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> The doctor said sometimes they heal and sometimes they do not, mine were not severed but were pinched for a long time so who knows. I really notice it on pressing movements. My left arm always lags and if I don't consciously slow the right arm I get all crooked and torqued out of shape, which could lead to other injuries. It really is an odd sensation sometimes as I will all of a sudden feel the left triceps fire fully after a second or 2 grind, almost like a delayed reaction. Other times the left triceps have completely shut off for a few seconds (this makes me glad I have an excellent spotter and he knows to watch for it). Apparently that happens when the nerves get pinched again. They want me to get cervical spine fusion surgery on my c5/c6 and c6/c7 but I have heard so many mixed results I am going to wait until it is my last option.



Damn brother, that’s a lot. That sounds terrible. Having that spotter is crucial, I’m glad you have him. I’ve heard a lot of stories on both sides of the spinal surgeries too. I’m not sure what I would do. A lot of variables there. I hope you figure out what’s best and safest for you and are able to get it better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 3, 2022)

Shoulders

Seated OH smith press
75# x 10 warmup
135# x 10
145# x 5
170# x 1 + 2 forced reps < I have never hit this weight before, I think the DHB is working,  only 2 weeks in>
145# x 5

BB Shrugs
135# X 10 Squeeze and hold for 3 sec every rep
225# X 10 Squeeze and hold for 5 sec every rep
315# x 7

Seated Side laterals
15# dumbbells 15 slow tempo 
10# dumbbells 21's
75# dumbbells 30 reps just at the bottom 

Reverse pec deck
Ran the stack from lightest to 140# 10 reps each then back to lightest 5 reps each

Front raises (arms kept straight, start at thighs to straight overhead) slow tempo
25# bar  amrap about 16 <lost count due to the burn and trying to put my mind somewhere else.
Then set it down and grabbed the15# bar and again went to failure. My lower traps and delts were on fire after this.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn brother, that’s a lot. That sounds terrible. Having that spotter is crucial, I’m glad you have him. I’ve heard a lot of stories on both sides of the spinal surgeries too. I’m not sure what I would do. A lot of variables there. I hope you figure out what’s best and safest for you and are able to get it better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I just try to keep on going and not let it be an excuse to stop, although sometimes it makes me want to.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Thanks man. I just try to keep on going and not let it be an excuse to stop, although sometimes it makes me want to.



I can only imagine. That would definitely be tough. Good for you for continuing through it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 4, 2022)

Arms

Close grip bench (thumbs width apart)
135 x 20
155 x 15
185 x 6
225 x 3,1,1

Ez bar preacher curls
36# x 25 slow reps
56# x 19 slow reps rir2
76# x 11 slow eccentric rir1
96# x 7 + 3 forced reps

Single arm cable triceps push downs across body(rope)  superset with laying cable curls (straight bar) These were all performed back to back 0 rest between sets
22# x 20 PA / 44# x 18 rir0
27# x 14 PA / 44# x 17 rir0
22# x 15 PA / 44# x 14 rir0
22# x 11 PA/ 44# x 11 rir0

Arms exploding we decided to do some core
Ab roll outs from standing/toes, down to fully extended trying not to let your stomach or chest touch and then all the way back up to standing <these are brutal, I can only get 2 per set before I start flopping onto the ground when arms are fully out>
3 sets


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 5, 2022)

Had to miss the gym today. I had to drop the dog off at the vet for surgery. He has a melanoma on his sack. Poor dude didn't get any food or cookies this morning and then got dropped off, left alone to get his nuts snipped off. Yes, to remove the melanoma would take away too much skin and not leave enough room for his balls. He is gonna be so pissed off when I pick him up this afternoon. 😔


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 5, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Had to miss the gym today. I had to drop the dog off at the vet for surgery. He has a melanoma on his sack. Poor dude didn't get any food or cookies this morning and then got dropped off, left alone to get his nuts snipped off. Yes, to remove the melanoma would take away too much skin and not leave enough room for his balls. He is gonna be so pissed off when I pick him up this afternoon. 😔


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

Looks like all went well with the pups surgery. That’s great to see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 5, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Looks like all went well with the pups surgery. That’s great to see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 7, 2022)

Chest 

Flat bench.

Warmed up with 135 for 15.
Added 60lbs of chain for 9 reps
Added 50lbs of plates <245 lb>4 reps
Added 40lbs of chain <285 lb> 2 reps
Added 20lbs of plates <305lb> 1 rep
Added 30lbs of chain <335lbs> good negative 
Went to straight weight.
245 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1 little spot required

Incline dumbell 
65s x 14
75s  x 9
80s x 7


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Chest
> 
> Flat bench.
> 
> ...



Hell yeah Butch, that’s a damn good pressing day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 8, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 25912


golden retriever? 😃


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 8, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> golden retriever? 😃


Yes


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 8, 2022)

I have a 5 yr old golden. She's great, but I had to lecture her about stealing my socks again yesterday for the 1000th time. 😆

I find my socks in the back yard on a regular basis.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 8, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I have a 5 yr old golden. She's great, but I had to lecture her about stealing my socks again yesterday for the 1000th time. 😆
> 
> I find my socks in the back yard on a regular basis.


Yeah, ours is 3. He steals my wife's socks all the time! The vet said keep him calm until the stiches come out. I told him yeah right, it's a golden retriever they only have 2 speeds, wide open or sleeping!


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 8, 2022)

Back Day


Nautilus plate loaded, chest supported row
70# x 20 warm up
100# x 15 x 2 allowed the weight to provide a stretch for 60 sec between  sets
110# x 12 slow tempo and concentrated on a good contraction.

Nautilus plate loaded high row
100# x 13 Fast contraction, slow eccentric with long stretch at the end
120# x 15 squeeze and hold contraction for 2 sec per rep.
110# x 14,6,6,5,3 rest pause

Nautilus plate loaded lat pull down
185# x 13 , deep stretch between sets
185# x 12
HS pull overs
Full stack x 5 x 2

Single arm cable rows
66# x 12 slow contraction 3 sec static hold each rep


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Back Day
> 
> 
> Nautilus plate loaded, chest supported row
> ...



Hard to get away from the nautilus. The ROM and contractions I get with those are so different and good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 9, 2022)

Seated OHP
10 @ 65#
8 @ 95#
4 @ 135#
2 @ 145# spot on rep 2 <I just can't progress on OHP, it's always a step forward than back. Is it the pinched nerve issue, is it mental, maybe programming IDK but it is frustrating>
Drop set starting at 135#*4 reps, 125#*4, 105#*3, 85#*3, 65#*3

Reverse peck deck (Precor)
14 @ 160#
12 @ 180#
Rest pause @ 180# 11,5,4,4,2

BB Shrugs Front
135# 10 reps then hold contraction for 10 sec, then 9 reps hold for 9 sec etc, all the way to 1.
225# 5 reps then hold contraction for 5 sec, then 4 reps hold for 4 sec etc, all the way to 1.
315# for 7
405 for 5
495 for 2
585 for 1

Side and front Laterals <one then straight into the other>
12.5# 21's
15# rest pause 12,4,4,3,3 <slow controlled

Dumbbell seated shrugs
85# 14 hold and squeeze for 3 sec each rep


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Seated OHP
> 10 @ 65#
> 8 @ 95#
> 4 @ 135#
> ...


Nice work!  Some heavy ass BB shrugs!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2022)

I think the pinched nerve likely has a lot to do with it and probably the anticipation before the lift. How does the nerve feel during the lift? I definitely think you can progress on your OHP, but if that is causing issues or could exacerbate issues, it’s probably not worth caring about increasing your presses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 10, 2022)

Squats

SSB
165 x 10 warm up
255 x  5 working out the kinks
345 x 8
435 x 5
485 x 3
530 x 2


Hack Squat
2 plps x 5 narrow low stance, 5 x med/ med stance, 5 x high and wide
3 plps x 5 narrow low stance toes pointed in, 5 x narrow low stance toes pointed out,3 x med/ med stance, 3 x high and wide


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Squats
> 
> SSB
> 165 x 10 warm up
> ...



Hell yeah man, strong ass squats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man, strong ass squats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, they are my strongest lift of the big 3, so I always enjoy squat day, makes me feel strong. lol


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 11, 2022)

Arms

Hanging preacher curls (backwards on the preacher curl)
ez bar
36# x 20 get the blood flowing
56# x 15
66# x 14 right side brachioradialis started hurting making it hard to get full ROM
86# x 8 trying to push through it
40# EZ bar x 30 If you can't take the pain get the pump....Right? lol

Decline bench skull crushers with ez bar
66# x 15
86# x 12
106# x 7+3 forced reps

Drag curls barbell
65# x 10
85# x 5 The more supinated my hand is the worse that muscle is hurting..Getting old sucks!

Close grip bench using Rogue swiss bar
185 x 8
225 x 4

Cable/ rope overhead triceps extensions
44# x 15 slow reps
66# x 11 slow reps


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Arms
> 
> Hanging preacher curls (backwards on the preacher curl)
> ez bar
> ...



Man I haven’t done and isolated day for arms in so long. I used to do them when I was younger and loved them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 12, 2022)

Had terrible sleep last night, I just couldn't get comfortable. So I skipped on F-Off Friday and opted to try and get a couple extra hours of rest.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Had terrible sleep last night, I just couldn't get comfortable. So I skipped on F-Off Friday and opted to try and get a couple extra hours of rest.



Hope you’re able to catch up on rest bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 14, 2022)

Deadlifts
All conventional with rogue Deadlift bar

135 x 10 warm up
225 x 8 get the blood flowing 
315 x 6 get the technique dialed in
405 x 5 working set
435 x 3 working set
455 x 2 because I can
495 x 1 why not
435 x 5 working set.

Leg Press, plates listed are per side
Nautilus brand -only thing I hate that they make, at least so far that I have tried.

5plates x 14 wide stance
7pl x 7 medium stance
8pl x 3 medium 
6pl x 9 narrow stance.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

Bro that strength is just getting better it seems. Some heavy shit today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 17, 2022)

Today is probably my only workout of the week. Work has had me tied up. Tomorrow I won't be at work but I have a date with a chainsaw and three large trees.

Shoulders 
Seated ohp
95# x 10
115# x 7
135# x 4
155# x 1
Drp set 155x1,135x2,115x3,95x3

Seated Dumbell shrugs
125# x 10 with a 3 sec squeeze n hold per rep

Landmine press
50# x 12
75# x 10

Reverse peck deck, work out partner controls the weight. 20 sec of work 10 sec break ,for 3 minutes.


----------



## Yano (Aug 17, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Today is probably my only workout of the week. Work has had me tied up. Tomorrow I won't be at work but I have a date with a chainsaw and three large trees.
> 
> Shoulders
> Seated ohp
> ...


Cutting is a good days work out you wont in a gym but you're still gonna be putting in the work hahaaha , hell if I was closer I'd come help ya I enjoy droppin em all day if some one else is gonna do the limbing n twitching em out hahaha.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 17, 2022)

Yano said:


> Cutting is a good days work out you wont in a gym but you're still gonna be putting in the work hahaaha , hell if I was closer I'd come help ya I enjoy droppin em all day if some one else is gonna do the limbing n twitching em out hahaha.


Shit Florida is only like a 16hour drive. Then head out to the beach with your banana hammock and check out the college girls. Lol


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Aug 19, 2022)

Well I am sore in places I didn't know I had. Yesterday spent 14 hours trimming the trees. Today filled a 8.5 x 16' trailer stacked 6-7 foot high 3 times and unloaded at the dump 2 times. I have one more trip to the dump, it is going to have to wait until tomorrow.  I am feeling a bit overheated mid nineties with 88% humidity is killer.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 19, 2022)

Working out Rocky IIII style!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Well I am sore in places I didn't know I had. Yesterday spent 14 hours trimming the trees. Today filled a 8.5 x 16' trailer stacked 6-7 foot high 3 times and unloaded at the dump 2 times. I have one more trip to the dump, it is going to have to wait until tomorrow. I am feeling a bit overheated mid nineties with 88% humidity is killer.



Damn putting in that work outside the gym. I bet you’re happy to get all of that done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn putting in that work outside the gym. I bet you’re happy to get all of that done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy it's done for sure!


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 20, 2022)

Nothing is as beautiful as seeing the sunrise above the landfill mound at the county dump.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 21, 2022)

Chest

Flat bench 
Started with hanging quarters from bands.
95# x 14 slow tempo
145# x 12
195# x 6
245# x 2

Moved on to normal flat bb bench 
185 x 6
225 x 5
245 x 4 rir 0
265 x 1.5 needed a little spot on second 

Drop set all quarters. Started at 345#
1 heavy negative @345
1 negative @ 295
3 @ 245
3 @ 195
5 @ 145
7 @ 95

Incline Smith press
225 x 4
245 x 1

Pushup drop set
70# on back x 10
45# x 5
25# x 4
Body weight x 3


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Chest
> 
> Flat bench
> Started with hanging quarters from bands.
> ...



Nice chest work man. I miss negatives. I rarely have a lifting partner or a spot. I could add back in pin presses I guess, those are solid. Some strong presses today man. I like seeing the push-ups at the end. They are such a good exercise that’s easy to forget about or count out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Nice chest work man. I miss negatives. I rarely have a lifting partner or a spot. I could add back in pin presses I guess, those are solid. Some strong presses today man. I like seeing the push-ups at the end. They are such a good exercise that’s easy to forget about or count out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have a group of 4 that lift together. It works out great for spots and challenging each other. Only thing that sucks is convincing everyone to try a new routine. I want to try DC training and creapiing death, but not everyone is on board.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> We have a group of 4 that lift together. It works out great for spots and challenging each other. Only thing that sucks is convincing everyone to try a new routine. I want to try DC training and creapiing death, but not everyone is on board.



Damn that’s a lot of people. I bet that is nice for spots and motivation. I can see that being hard to get everyone on the same program. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 22, 2022)

Back Day

Wide Grip cable lat pull down
88# x 15 get the blood flowing/ warmup
121# x 11
143# x 8
165# x 5
143# x 8,2,1,1


Nautilus plate loaded, chest supported row
100# x 15 x 2 stretch for 60 sec between sets
120# x 11 slow tempo

Nautilus plate loaded high row
100# x 13 slow eccentric with long stretch at the end
120# x 15 squeeze and hold contraction for 2 sec per rep.
120# x 14,2,1,1,1

Nautilus plate loaded lat pull down
185# x 13 , deep stretch between sets
185# x 12
165# x 14,3,1,1,1

HS pull overs
Full stack x 5 x 2

Single arm cable rows
66# x 12


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

Good work Butch. What’s up with the huge drops in reps to 2, 1 etc? You reaching failure that quickly from adding in more time under tension and paused squeezes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good work Butch. What’s up with the huge drops in reps to 2, 1 etc? You reaching failure that quickly from adding in more time under tension and paused squeezes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was only 2 deep breaths between so almost no rest. My lats suck so I have been really trying to connect with them by slowing down the reps and making sure to keep biceps and traps out of it. I think it is working as I feel them the next day for sure.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> There was only 2 deep breaths between so almost no rest. My lats suck so I have been really trying to connect with them by slowing down the reps and making sure to keep biceps and traps out of it. I think it is working as I feel them the next day for sure.



That makes a lot of sense. Man that makes all the difference in the world when you’re able to have that mind to muscle connection and really isolate what you’re trying to work. I’m sure it is, keep doing that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 23, 2022)

Still sore from Sundays Chest workout.

Seated smith OHP <weights are figured as normal bar, I don't remember what the bar on this one weighs>
10 @ 65#
8 @ 95#
4 @ 135#
2 @ 160# 
1 @ 185# + 2 forced reps

Reverse peck deck (Precor)
14 @ 160#
13 @ 180#
Rest pause @ 180# 12,4,4,3,1,1

Trap Bar Shrugs 
135# 10 reps then hold contraction for 10 sec, then 9 reps hold for 9 sec etc, all the way to 1.
225# 5 reps then hold contraction for 5 sec, then 4 reps hold for 4 sec etc, all the way to 1.
315# x 8
405# x 6 forgot my straps, may have got more but grip was failing.


Snow angles
22# 14 x 2
22# rest pause 13,4,4,3,3 <slow controlled

Hoist Crunches
Full stack x 8,3,2,1,1


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 24, 2022)

Deadlifts
All conventional  Deadlift bar

135 x 10 
225 x 10 
315 x 6 
365 x 5
405 x 4 
455 x 2 Called it here, was feeling tired and everything was feeling heavier than it should.


Leg Press, plates listed are per side

5plates x 14 wide stance
7pl x 7 medium stance
8pl x 3 medium
6pl x 9 narrow stance.

Calves on leg press 3 plps
7 toes pointed straight 7 pointed out 7 pointed in

Walking lunges holding 35kg kettlebells 
70ft (35ft turn around and back)


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Solid day man. Worked up some heavy pulls. I bet you were smoked after that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 25, 2022)

Arm day

Strict curls
40# EZ bar 25,20,20,15,10,10,10,10,10,8,8,4 <150 total>
60# EZ bar 10,10

Narrow grip triceps press
95# x 15
135# x 10
185# x 6
225# x 3
245# x 1
225# x 3

Wrist curls 15#dumbbells
3 x 15 pronated, 15 supinated <why, I don't know but thats what we did> 

Cable curls super set with overhead triceps rope extensions
4 times through the circuit amrap each station

Toes to bar <arms were fried>
2 x 8


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Arm day
> 
> Strict curls
> 40# EZ bar 25,20,20,15,10,10,10,10,10,8,8,4
> ...



God fucking bless, you trying to grow those biceps or what? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> God fucking bless, you trying to grow those biceps or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, for some reason my biceps respond better to reps the heavy weight, my legs are the opposite.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Yes, for some reason my biceps respond better to reps the heavy weight, my legs are the opposite.



It’s weird how different muscle groups can respond differently to stimulus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 28, 2022)

Ssb skwaaats
165 x 15
255 x 8
345 x 5
395 x 5
435 x 5
485 x 4
435 x 6

Leg Press
(PPS= plates per side)
4pps x 14
6pps x 8
8pps x 5
10pps x 2 something popped in my clavicle area and hurt all the way up behind my ear. Guess I was pulling on them handles too hard. I called it a day.
I have iced it a couple times and it is stiffening up on me, I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 29, 2022)

Flat Bench

135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 5

2 board press
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 1.5 

Incline dumbbell
85 x 5
90 x 4
90 x 4

Hoist pec deck
305 x 6 x 3sets

Weighted pushups drop set 
14 x bw+70, 7 x bw+45, 5 x bw+25, 5 x bw


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 31, 2022)

With all the drama yesterday I forgot to post my workout.

Back Day

Lat pull downs <tried them Mike Van Wyck style>

77# x 15
121# x 11 (2 rir)
143# x 9 (rir 0)
154# x 7

Chest Supported rows again like Mike
70# per side x 12
80# x 10
90# x 7

Single arm cable rows
66# amrap

Bent over BB rows
135# x 14
185# x 8
225# x 3 <my clavicle issue from Sunday started acting up so called it>

Hoist ab crunches
Full stack x 9,2,2,1,1,1 rest pause


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 5, 2022)

Sundays workout

Incline dumbbell
65 x 11
80 x 9
90 x 4
90 x 4

Flat bb bench w chains
95# + 34# chains x 10
145# + 34# chains x 10
145# + 79# chains  x 5
195# + 79# chains x 2

225# x 5
245# x 2
275# x 1 recent best was happy


Hoist pec deck
305 x 6 x 3sets

100 floors on stair mill 40 minutes  of death.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 5, 2022)

Monday

Lat pull downs Mike Van Wyck style 
77 x 20
99 x 20
110 x 18
121 x 17
143 x 12
165 x 9
187 x 5

Cable row medium neutral grip
110 x 12
121 x 12
165 x 9
187 x 6,2,2,1 myo reps

Nautilus pull over
Full stack x 10,3,3,2,1

Pullups 
5,2,2,2,1


----------



## PZT (Sep 6, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Sundays workout
> 
> Incline dumbbell
> 65 x 11
> ...


I’d kill me kicking up dumbbells for low reps. My tendinitis would be screaming


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> I’d kill me kicking up dumbbells for low reps. My tendinitis would be screaming


I lean forward and pull them in tight,  as high on the chest/ front delt as possible and roll back. They end up in almost the perfect position.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 6, 2022)

Shoulders

Seated OH smith press
75# x 10 warmup
135# x 10
145# x 5
185# x 2 + 2 forced reps 
145# x 5

Trap Bar Shrugs
135# X 15 Squeeze and hold for 3 sec every rep
225# X 12 Squeeze and hold for 5 sec every rep
315# x 8

Seated Side laterals
15# dumbbells 15 slow tempo
10# dumbbells 21's
75# dumbbells 30 reps just at the bottom

Reverse pec deck
Ran the stack from lightest to 140# 12 reps each then back to lightest 5 reps each

Snow Angels  
15# per side Amrap didn't count 3 sets


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 7, 2022)

Took it somewhat easier today since this was the day that messed me up for 4 days last week with clavicle and up the side of my neck.

Ssb skwaaats
165 x 15
255 x 8
345 x 5
395 x 5
435 x 5
435 x 5

Leg Press
(PPS= plates per side) <no touching handles as this is when my clavicle popped last week> <I couldn't get near as much weight as usual as it kept shooting me up the seat>
4pps x 14
6pps x 8
7pps x 5


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Deadlifts
> 495 x 1 why not


I mean, fuck it right?


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Well I am sore in places I didn't know I had. Yesterday spent 14 hours trimming the trees. Today filled a 8.5 x 16' trailer stacked 6-7 foot high 3 times and unloaded at the dump 2 times. I have one more trip to the dump, it is going to have to wait until tomorrow.  I am feeling a bit overheated mid nineties with 88% humidity is killer.


BAH!  You got this man!  Jk.. sounds like one hell of a day.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 7, 2022)

I’ve been missing some good work in here brother Butch! Those squats are looking good man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’ve been missing some good work in here brother Butch! Those squats are looking good man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't been getting any notifications lately. I have to look for each persons log to see if I missed anything. Then I come here to update my log and see I have comments and again zero notifications. It is driving me nuts. Somehow I get notifications of some meaningless shit about crappy UGLs posting though.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 8, 2022)

Arm day

Strict curls
50# EZ bar 20,20,20,15,15,10
60# EZ bar 10,10

Narrow grip triceps press
95# x 15
135# x 10
185# x 6
225# x 3


Laying Straight Bar Cable curls super set with overhead triceps rope extensions, Reverse curls straight bar  then Supinated Triceps extensions.
5 times through the circuit amrap each station


----------



## Stickler (Sep 8, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I haven't been getting any notifications lately. I have to look for each persons log to see if I missed anything. Then I come here to update my log and see I have comments and again zero notifications. It is driving me nuts. Somehow I get notifications of some meaningless shit about crappy UGLs posting though.


Unwatchable and then watch again. Shit will reset for a short period. Also, it's a bit spammy but if you select "w/ email notifications " the notices last longer before needing reset again


----------



## Stickler (Sep 8, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Arm day
> 
> Strict curls
> 50# EZ bar 20,20,20,15,15,10
> ...


You DEFINITELY need more reps man!  






             ...uh no. Lots happening there.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 8, 2022)

Stickler said:


> You DEFINITELY need more reps man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 9, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> stair mill 40 minutes of death


Truer words were never spoken.

I hate the stairs of death.

Yet, they are my preferred method of cardio in the worst of the final cut days 🤔


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Truer words were never spoken.
> 
> I hate the stairs of death.
> 
> Yet, they are my preferred method of cardio in the worst of the final cut days



Because it is so efficient! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Because it is so *evil*!


Fixed it


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 11, 2022)

Good but frustrating day.

Conventional deadlift 
135# x 10 warmup
225# x 5 greasing the joints
315# x 8 
365# x 5
435# x 4
485# x 1 moved easy
505# going for a pr, bar moved off the floor fast and easy, then hung up on my knees ,I continued to try and pull past but it felt like it was hooked under my kneecap. Lifting partner was yelling something but I finally just dropped it. Well apparently the bar bunched up under my knee sleeves and that is what my fellow lifters were yelling at me. I was cooked so I didn't make another attempt. 

Leg Press
450# x 10
540# x 9
630# x 8
720# x 5
810# x 3
900# x 1


----------



## PZT (Sep 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Good but frustrating day.
> 
> Conventional deadlift
> 135# x 10 warmup
> ...


Iso-deadlift PR lol


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Good but frustrating day.
> 
> Conventional deadlift
> 135# x 10 warmup
> ...



Fuck that sucks man. Sounds like you would have gotten it otherwise. Still some heavy deadlifts. Sounds like a good day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Fuck that sucks man. Sounds like you would have gotten it otherwise. Still some heavy deadlifts. Sounds like a good day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have had it, I could tell by how good it moved. Stupid knee sleeves bunched up. I guess I should of expected it when I am dragging it up my shins while trying to bend the bar around my legs.

But if you don't lock it out, it doesn't count.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I would have had it, I could tell by how good it moved. Stupid knee sleeves bunched up. I guess I should of expected it when I am dragging it up my shins while trying to bend the bar around my legs.
> 
> But if you don't lock it out, it doesn't count.


But now you KNOW you can do it, so next time will be easy peasy lemon squeezy


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 12, 2022)

Chest day

Flat Bench
weights suspended from bar with bands
95# x 12
145# x 10
195# x 5
245# x 2

Straight weight
275# needed slight spot
245# x 3
315# x 1 w/ slingshot
280# x 1 clean  (pr)

Decline bench
135# x 15
225# x 5
245# x 2
275# .75 needed a little help got out of the groove

Hoist Chest Flys
1/2 stack x 12
3/4 stack x 6
Full stack x 3


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 13, 2022)

Chest Supported rows <Mike Van Wyck style, doing this has helped me connect better with my lats>
70# per side x 12
80# x 10
90# x 9
100# x 5

Lat pull downs <Mike Van Wyck style>

77# x 15
121# x 12 
143# x 10 (rir 0)
154# x 8 failure
165# x 7 failure

Lady at the gym approached me and asked if I would show her how to do Landmine Rows, Who am I to refuse such a request, so landmine rows it was.

Landmine rows (pink girly bar lol)
70# x 15
95# x 13
120# x 10
145# x 8
170# x 4
She was awesome, every time I turned around she was coming back with another quarter and loading it on for me. She inadvertently was pushing me, you gotta impress them ya know! She was a good student too and held perfect form. It felt good to help someone and that she chose me to teach her. 

Single arm cable rows
66# amrap

Bent over BB rows

185# x 10
225# x 3


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 13, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Chest Supported rows
> 70# per side x 12
> 80# x 10
> 90# x 9
> ...



I always enjoy those kind of moments in the gym. Cool of you to help her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 14, 2022)

Shoulders
Seated ohp
105# x 12
125# x 5
145# x 3
165# x 1+1 forced rep <PR for me> Workout partner did 275 x 4  😔 


BB  shrugs (slightly leaning forward looking down- Per Mike Van Wyck)
225# x 10 3 sec hold every other rep
315# x 8 10 second iso hold at the end
405# x 5 <could not hold the slightly bent form, from here on so I did the usual delts to ears>
495# x 3
585# x 1

Side laterals
12.5# 21's slow and controlled
15# 21's slow and controlled <on fire> amazing how you can make light weight heavy

Chest supported Y raises
15# dumbbells x 14
20# dumbbells x 8


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 14, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Shoulders
> Seated ohp
> 105# x 12
> 125# x 5
> ...


I need to check out some Mike Van Wyck videos I think. You have me curious about these back variations


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 14, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I need to check out some Mike Van Wyck videos I think. You have me curious about these back variations


I have always had pitiful pits/ missing lat syndrome.  He has helped me really connect with them. The trap variation you get more range of motion.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 14, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I have always had pitiful pits/ missing lat syndrome.  He has helped me really connect with them. The trap variation you get more range of motion.


You mean, I can get MORE PITTY THAN THIS??? Sign me up!


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 15, 2022)

Arms
We did arm stuff mostly high volume triceps kick backs while standing on a Bosu Ball.....J/K

Dips
10 x Body weight
10 x Bw+25#
8 x bw + 35#
6 x 3 bw + 45#

Curls (in the squat rack...no really we did but there were 7 more open racks)
Straight BB
12 x 65#
10 x 85#
7 x 105#

Close grip bench
135# x 15
185# x 8
225# x 3
185# x 7

seated incline curls
25# dumbbells x 15
30# x 10
35# x 6
45# x 2


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 15, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Arms
> We did arm stuff mostly high volume triceps kick backs while standing on a Bosu Ball.....J/K
> 
> Dips
> ...


Not seeing any Kickbacks, bruh! Other than that, looking awesome!

Awesome work in here!


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Not seeing any Kickbacks, bruh! Other than that, looking awesome!
> 
> Awesome work in here!


And there was plenty of room for them. Highly disappointed in Butchbrah


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 18, 2022)

Incline bench
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 5
245 x 2
225 x 5

Flat bb bench w chains
95# + 34# chains x 10
145# + 34# chains x 10
145# + 79# chains x 5
195# + 79# chains x 3
195# + 136# chains x 1 needed a tiny bit of help keeping it in the groove.

Straight weight 
260# x 2
275# x 1
280# x 1 pr 
325# x 2 with slingshot 
345# x 1.5 with slingshot <new I wasn't getting 2 but was a good fight>


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 18, 2022)

PZT said:


> And there was plenty of room for them. Highly disappointed in Butchbrah


Arms are every Thursday,  I will try to do better this week.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 19, 2022)

Back Day

Wide Grip cable lat pull down
88# x 15 
121# x 14
143# x 8
165# x 7
143# x 8,4,3,1


Nautilus plate loaded, chest supported row
110# x 15 x 2 stretch for 60 sec between sets
130# x 12 slow controlled with a 30 sec stretch at the end

Nautilus plate loaded high row
110# x 15 slow eccentric with long stretch at the end
130# x 12 squeeze and hold contraction for 2 sec per rep.
120# x 14,5,4,3,1

Nautilus plate loaded lat pull down
185# x 15 , deep stretch between sets
185# x 12
165# x 14,7,6,5,4

HS pull overs
Full stack x 5 x 2

Single arm cable rows
77# x 8


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Back Day
> 
> Wide Grip cable lat pull down
> 88# x 15
> ...



Nice work man. I can’t get enough of the nautilus machines. They are incredible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 20, 2022)

Shoulders
Seated ohp
105# x 12
125# x 8
145# x 3 <left shoulder started hurting and was pushing through some pain>
135# x 3 <called it at three as shoulder was hurting and I don't want a 3rd shoulder surgery>


BB shrugs (slightly leaning forward )
225# x 10 4 sec hold every other rep
315# x 10 
365# x 8
405# x 5 <could not hold the slightly bent form, from here on so I did the usual delts to ears>

(As not to be a candycrusher, weights listed below are per hand)
Laying Cable Side laterals (snow angels)Super set with cable rear delt flys
21# 15 x 3 slow and controlled <something is definitely aggravating the left shoulder cause even these hurt> 

Rear Delt flys
33# x 10 x 2 (fast concentric slow eccentric)
44# x 6  (fast concentric slow eccentric)


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 21, 2022)

Conventional deadlift
135# x 10 warmup
225# x 5 
315# x 8
365# x 5
435# x 4
485# x 1 moved a little slow but smooth

Hoist Leg extensions
120# Single leg x 8
220# x 12
260# x 10
280# x 8

Hoist Leg Curls
200# x 10
240# x 8
260 # x 7
280# x 6,4,3,1 rest pause

Can hobbling back to the truck count as cardio?


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 22, 2022)

Thursday is Arm Day, Thats right! Kickback time!

Superset Ez Bar Curls with SkullCrushers (on a declined bench) No stopping, amrap with a rest pause on the last round

36# each station, round 1
56# each station, round 2
66# each station, round 3
86# each station, round 4
106# each station, round 5 <amrap with rest pause

Superset @ cables, overhead triceps extensions, straight bar reverse curls, supinated triceps push downs, laying down ez bar cable curls. 5 rounds amrap with fast contraction and slow eccentric.

66# at overhead triceps extensions and laying ez bar curls.
44# at reverse curls and supinated triceps extensions 

At this point it felt like our arms were going to explode, though surely it must be close to 6:00.....Nope only 5:40, we were all toast on arms so we headed up to the stairs of death!

20 minutes on the stair mill. Now my legs and arms are toast lol. Sadly enough, on the way out the door I realized our huge mistake, we again forgot to do the kickbacks!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Thursday is Arm Day, Thats right! Kickback time!
> 
> Superset Ez Bar Curls with SkullCrushers (on a declined bench) No stopping, amrap with a rest pause on the last round
> 
> ...



Damn dude I bet your arms were so pumped. I love that feeling. I love supersets with arms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn dude I bet your arms were so pumped. I love that feeling. I love supersets with arms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, skin splitting pump! Now they are like limp, achy, noodles.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Yes, skin splitting pump! Now they are like limp, achy, noodles.



Lmao don’t you wish that pump stayed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lmao don’t you wish that pump stayed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! It is the only time my shoestring arms fill out my sleeves. lol


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 23, 2022)

Today was a finger workout! No I didn't get lucky  😔 . I was googling and looking at different Knee Sleeves. My Stoic Knee Sleeves are getting worn out (4 years old). Most of the good rated sleeves are sold out in my size. However SBD had some, so I have them on order. We shall see!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 23, 2022)

Iron rebel ? I use their wrist wraps


----------



## PZT (Sep 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Today was a finger workout! No I didn't get lucky  😔 . I was googling and looking at different Knee Sleeves. My Stoic Knee Sleeves are getting worn out (4 years old). Most of the good rated sleeves are sold out in my size. However SBD had some, so I have them on order. We shall see!


I’ve been happy with my sbd s


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 25, 2022)

SSB skwaaats 
165 x 15
255 x 8
345 x 5
395 x 5
435 x 4
485 x 2
545 x 1

Leg Press
(PPS= plates per side) 
4pps x 14
6pps x 8
7pps x 5
9pps x 2


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 26, 2022)

Incline bench
135 x 10
185 x 6
225 x 4
245 x 2
225 x 4

BB Bench
260# x 2
275# x 1
285# x 1 pr < got it in spite of sliding up the bench
325# x 3 with slingshot

Hoist Pec deck
1/2 stack AMRAP
full stack x 3 ,0 rir


----------



## Yano (Sep 26, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Incline bench
> 135 x 10
> 185 x 6
> 225 x 4
> ...


Nice Pr man !!


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice Pr man !!


Thank you. The benches are very slick vinyl, but I think I must have had something wrong in my setup as when I started to use some leg drive it shot me up the bench.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 27, 2022)

The rest of this week will most likely not include the Gym. Stupid Hurricanes!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 27, 2022)

Stay safe Butch!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 27, 2022)

Getting some good work done in here man. Heavy ass squats. I miss squatting big weight. I really wanna try to bench with a slingshot. Stay safe brother. I hope it passes by you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Sep 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Hurricanes


stay safe


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 27, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Stay safe Butch!





eazy said:


> stay safe


Thank you.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Getting some good work done in here man. Heavy ass squats. I miss squatting big weight. I really wanna try to bench with a slingshot. Stay safe brother. I hope it passes by you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. The slingshot works good at getting your cns use to holding the heavier weight but gives you the assistance getting it off your chest and moving.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 1, 2022)

After a completely screwed up week, I am looking forward to getting back in the gym tomorrow. Plywood is off the windows, tree debris all cleaned up, shop back up and running, all I have left is to clean the debris out of the pool, which can wait until after the gym tomorrow. I am thankful it was as minor as it was in my neighborhood as just 70 miles south of me is completely devastated.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 2, 2022)

Today just wasn't my day. Didn't sleep well. Woke up with an aching shoulder and stiff neck. Gym sucked, i lost ground on bench, left arm way weaker than right on incline dumbell press and felt out of breath for some reason. Imma just going to get my chores done than eat anything and everything until I eat my way outta depression. Sorry for being a Debbie Downer...


----------



## eazy (Oct 2, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Sorry for being a Debbie Downer


that's what this space is for. to get it out.











now turn that frown upside down.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 2, 2022)

Man, that sucks to hear it. A lot of shit going on in your hood right now, that's going to take some time to get through. Mental health is still your health. Ain't no shame in working on that as much or more than your physical health. Chin up brother, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 3, 2022)

Back Day <today I felt a little better thankfully, tired but not completely screwed up>

Cable lat pulldowns wide grip slow eccentric and concentric

77# x 20
88# x 17
99# x 17
110# x 15
143# x 11
165# x 5

Roman chair (back extension) BB rows
65# x 20 <Do not hold your breath while doing these, your welcome lol
95# x 15
135# x 11
135# x 10

Nautilus Pull Over <the weights are too hard for me to read without glasses on this machine>
3/4 stack x 12
full stack x 9

Cable rows
110 x 18
121 x 15
143 x 13
165 x 10
187 x 7

Pullups <terrible at these>
3 x 3
1 x 2


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 4, 2022)

Shoulders
rear delt fly slow and controlled
15#  3 x 15

Side laterals
15# 3 x 15
15# 21's

Reverse pec deck
130# x 14 + 7 partials

ez bar front raises
30# x 16 + 5 partials

Incline bench (30 deg) rear delt rows superset with front raises

40#dumbbells 2 x 8, ez bar 20# 2 x 10 with 3 sec static hold each rep.

Z-Press
95# x 6
135# x 4
155# x 1

Side laterals
15# top half only 14 reps
30# bottom half only 20 reps

Barbell shrugs
225# x 15
315# x 9
405# x 8 <used grips>
315# static hold 10 seconds (2 sets)


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 4, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Shoulders
> rear delt fly slow and controlled
> 15#  3 x 15
> 
> ...


Our shoulder day looks very similar today. Nice work. I'm digging on those slow/controlled rear delt flys


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 5, 2022)

SSB skwaaats
165 x 15
255 x 6
345 x 6
395 x 5
435 x 3
545 x 1

Leg Press
(PPS= plates per side)
4pps x 14
6pps x 8
8pps x 5

Seated calf extensions
45# x 14
90# x 10
135# x 8,3,3,1


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 6, 2022)

Arms

Swiss bar floor press
135# x 20
185# x 8
225# x 5
275# x 2 <second rep was a floor press/ glute bridge/ hip thrust all into one>
225# x 4

Nautilus plate loaded preacher curl
25# x 18
35# x 16 4 second eccentric

Super set close grip bench/ ez bar curls

1st rd 185# close grip/ 66# curls> 6/ 12
2nd rd 225# CGB/ 86# Curls> 4/ 9
3rd rd 245# CGB/ 106# curls> 2/ 3

Hanging arm curls 
35# x 6


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 9, 2022)

Deadlift Day

Woke up feeling decent, first time in a few days. I decided today was the day to hit my 505.

Rogue Deadlift bar
135 x 15
225 x 15
315 x 7
385 x 5
405 x 4
455 x 2 <this felt heavier than it should and gave me doubts about a 505 pr>

505 x 1 < strangely felt better than the 455! PR achieved >

Leg Press 
6 pps x 10
7 pps x 3
9 pps x 2 obviously getting tired.

Calf extensions on leg Press
3 pps x 4 x 20


----------



## Yano (Oct 9, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Deadlift Day
> 
> Woke up feeling decent, first time in a few days. I decided today was the day to hit my 505.
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah man nice PR !


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 9, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> PR achieved


----------



## PZT (Oct 9, 2022)

Congrats on PR


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> Fuck yeah man nice PR !





Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 29700





PZT said:


> Congrats on PR


Thank you, I appreciate all of you!


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 10, 2022)

BB Bench
135# x 15
185# x 5
225# x 4
245# x 2
275# x 1
285# x 1
285# x 3 with slingshot
325# x 2 with slingshot

225# x 4 drop to 135# 21's <murder set>

Hoist Pec deck
Amrap drop set, lifting partner controls the weight, go until you die lol

Weighted pushups drop set
70# x 12
35# x 7
BW x 6

titties are fried


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

I bet they are after that. Heavy sets, amraps, and drop sets. But your chest was pumped as hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 11, 2022)

Back day

Nautilus Plate Loaded High Row
35# x 18
70# x14
105# x 9
105# x 8

Nautilus Plate Loaded Row
90# x 3 x 8 <slow tempo, controlled with a 60 sec stretch at the end of each set>


Roman chair (back extension) BB rows
65# x 20 
95# x 15
135# x 2 x 12


Nautilus Pull Over 
3/4 stack x 12
full stack x 10

Single arm cable rows
55 x 13
66 x 10
77 x 7


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 12, 2022)

Shoulders

Seated ohp with dumbbell side laterals between sets (15# didn't count reps)
105# x 12
125# x 8
145# x 3 
155# x 1,  145# x 2, 125# x 4, 105# x 5,  85# x 6, 65# x 4 <drop set>


BB shrugs (slightly leaning forward )
225# x 2 x 15
315# x 2 x 10


Laying Cable Side laterals (snow angels)Super set with cable rear delt flys
21# x3 x 15 slow and controlled 
Rear Delt flys
44# x 3 x 8


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 12, 2022)

OHP Superset with Lat raise????


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 12, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> OHP Superset with Lat raise????
> 
> View attachment 29950


There were four of us so I still had a couple minutes rest between sets. But yes I am a little fried.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 13, 2022)

ARMs

Curls
Step up and then back down the red rack (red dumbbells that go from 5#-50# in 2.5# increments)
Start at 5# and do 5 reps at each weight all the way to 50# then back down to 5# in the 2.5 increments doing AMRAP at each weight.

Decline Skull crushers
36# x 20
56# x 18
66# x 16
86# x 10
106# x 6

Close grip bench superset with straight bar drag curls
Bench on left, curls on right

95# x 21's / 45# x 15
145# x 15 / 45# x 15
195# x 7 / 45# x 15
215# x 4 / 45# x 13

Cable reverse curls superset with cable/ rope triceps extensions

33# x 12/ 44# x 11
33# x 11/ 44# x 11
44# x 7/ 55# x 6

I was looking at the clock after skull crushers, thinking fuck I am only half way through an hour workout.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 16, 2022)

CHEST

Flat BB Bench press 
135# x 15 wu
185# x 10
225# x 6
245# x 3
275# x 1.5
285# x 1

Incline bb bench 
185# x 3 I hate the angle of the nautilus bench

225 x 2

Decline bb bench 
185# x 7
225# x 4
245# x 3

Cable flys
77# ph x 9 neutral 
77# ph x 7 Incline 
88# ph x 8 decline


It's been almost a year back since my cervical disc/ nerve issues. I managed to beat my max bench by 10lbs, match my deadlift but have came up short on squat by about 50lbs from prior. Not worried about squat as I was not as focused on that lift as I was bench and deadlift.  My squat previously was a lot higher than deadlift and was my best lift and still is.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 17, 2022)

Back day

Nautilus Plate Loaded High Row
35# x 18
70# x 16
105# x 13
140# x 8

Nautilus Plate Loaded Row
90#  x 8 <slow tempo, controlled with a 60 sec stretch at the end of each set>
90# x 11 <rapid contraction, slow eccentric>
110# x 8,3,3,2 <rest pause>


Nautilus Plate Loaded Lat Pulldown
90# x 13 slow and controlled
140# x 10 slow and controlled


Roman chair (back extension) BB rows
95# x 15
135# x 2 x 12


Nautilus Pull Over
3/4 stack x 13
full stack x 11

Single arm cable lat pull downs, super slow
66 x 11
77 x 9
88 x 7


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 18, 2022)

Shoulders

Seated smith ohp
95# x 12
115# x 8
135# x 6
160# x 3, 1, 1 (10 sec rest pause)

Nautilus Pec Deck (rear delt flys)
90# x17
110# x 14
140# x 9
130# x 11+6 partials

Cable side laterals superset with front raises
11# x15/ 14
16# x11/ 9

Dumbbell side laterals
40# just bottom portion for 30

Poor sleep due to work stress, not myself today.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> not myself today.


But there's no better person for you to be. 

Hope things get better at work so you can feel better soon. Stress really messes with mental health and everything else under the sun.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> But there's no better person for you to be.
> 
> Hope things get better at work so you can feel better soon. Stress really messes with mental health and everything else under the sun.


Thank you. The company I have worked for for 30 years has a buyout offer. I am the longest and highest paid employee, so it could go really really bad or good. It is the unknown that is scary. If it was just me I was responsible for I wouldn't care as much. I helped build the company from a 2 man shop to a 10mil per year business. I don't want to start over.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Thank you. The company I have worked for for 30 years has a buyout offer. I am the longest and highest paid employee, so it could go really really bad or good. It is the unknown that is scary. If it was just me I was responsible for I wouldn't care as much. I helped build the company from a 2 man shop to a 10mil per year business. I don't want to start over.


Understandable for sure. The unknown is scary. If there is a buyout, hopefully they remember who helped them get there.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 18, 2022)

Just got caught up! I'm glad you were safe and just had some debris! And congrats on those PRs!


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 18, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Just got caught up! I'm glad you were safe and just had some debris! And congrats on those PRs!


Thanks man!


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 19, 2022)

Terrible sleep last night. I could not get comfortable or turn off my brain. Laid there from 8:30 until sometime after 1 when I finally fell asleep (this is with 10mg melatonin and 3 Advil  pm's). I never set an alarm, I always just wake up about 4am, not today. I woke up at 5:40, so no gym for me today. This day is starting off fantastic!


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Terrible sleep last night. I could not get comfortable or turn off my brain. Laid there from 8:30 until sometime after 1 when I finally fell asleep (this is with 10mg melatonin and 3 Advil  pm's). I never set an alarm, I always just wake up about 4am, not today. I woke up at 5:40, so no gym for me today. This day is starting off fantastic!


Lifting has shown me how important sleep is. Hope you can get some rest buddy!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 19, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Terrible sleep last night. I could not get comfortable or turn off my brain. Laid there from 8:30 until sometime after 1 when I finally fell asleep (this is with 10mg melatonin and 3 Advil  pm's). I never set an alarm, I always just wake up about 4am, not today. I woke up at 5:40, so no gym for me today. This day is starting off fantastic!


Sounds like we're having similar mornings. I might still get a lift in this afternoon, have to see how the day plays out though.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 20, 2022)

Well, my brain finally relented and let me have a good night sleep.

Arms

Close grip floor press
135# x 20 warm up
185# x 10
225# x 6
275# x 1 slow negative needed a bit of help getting it racked
225# x 5

Nautilus plate loaded preacher curl
35# (per hand) x 15 <I can't believe a certain member caused us to have to specify this lol>
50# ph x 11
65# ph x 8

Seated dumbbell triceps extensions 
70# x 9
90# x 6
100# x 4 <a little help on rep 4 at the bottom>

EZ bar curls
60# x 14 (narrower grip)
60# x 13 (wider grip)
80# x 6 narrow straight to 6 wider

Had some time so we superset cable triceps push downs (v bar) with straight bar reverse curls.
55# x 14 / 33# x 12
55# x 13 / 33# x 12


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 23, 2022)

Skwaaats 

SSB
165# x 10 paused at bottom for a good stretch. 
255# x 8
345# x 6
435# x 4
485# x 3
525# x 1
575# x 1 grinder but a pr

Leg Press
3pps x 14 with calf extensions x 10
5pps x 10 with calf extensions x 10
7pps x 5 with calf extensions x 6
9pps x 3
11pps x 1


----------



## eazy (Oct 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> pr


well done


----------



## PZT (Oct 23, 2022)

Heavy assed SSB for sure


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> 575# x 1 grinder but a pr


----------

